# Bonn-Venusberg: Dirt-Pacours in Planung



## Marc B (27. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

eben via Facebook bekam ich diesen interessanten Artikel zu lesen, es werden noch Sponsoren für einen Dirtpark gesucht:

*http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...Fuersprecher-und-Sponsoren-article610130.html*

Ist hier jemand aus dem Forum mit bei dieser Sache involviert? Ich würde gerne mithelfen bei diesem Projekt.

Danke und viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Januar 2012)

Frag mal den Robert, der kennt die Kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, mache ich


----------



## sebamedd (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das ne gruppe von ca 4 oder 5 schätzungsweise 15jährigen die das zusammen mit Ihren Eltern initiiert hat. Ich will wirklich keinen wegen dem Alter diskriminieren, aber ich habe persönlich irgendwie meine Zweifel ob das geordnete Strukturen annehmen kann. Hinzu kommt halt dass keiner von denen ansatzweise fahrtechnisch versiert ist. Soll wieder hier kein Bashing sein, aber ist halt so. Ich stelle mir das problematisch vor was vernünftiges ohne etwas grund-know-how zum dirt fahren und bauen aus dem Boden zu stampfen.

Aber naja die Einflussnahme auf den Stadtrat scheint ja sehr positiv verlaufen zu sein, und vielleicht finden Sie jemand der eben diese Qualifikationen mitsichbringt und hilft. 

PS: "Auch der Neubau der Teststrecke der Firma Radon in Lengsdorf zeigt, dass Street-/Dirtbiken zunehmend Anhänger findet."

LOOOOL WTF???!


----------



## sebamedd (27. Januar 2012)

BTW @MarcB Wenn du über deinen Robert die Info nich kriegst versuch ichs dir zu beschaffen, ich wäre nämlich auch froh wenns was vernünftiges wird


----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2012)

Ein Pumptrack wäre m.E. auf jeden Fall wichtig, damit für alle Könner-Level was dabei ist! Und es müsste ja auch erfahrenere Leute aus der Gegend geben, die Bock haben da mitzumachen!


----------



## Inga_BN (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Ich bin die Mutter einer der Jungs, die den Antrag bei der Stadt gestellt haben. Ich möchte Euch ein paar Infos dazu geben. Es sind drei Jungs im Alter von 12/13 Jahren, die letztes Jahr einen Bürgerantrag zur Errichtung eines Dirtbikeplatzes auf dem Venusberg gestellt haben. Wir Eltern unterstützen unsere Jungs bei dem Projekt. Eine Elterninitiaive oder Verein sind wir aber nicht. 
Der Antrag ist mittlerweile zweimal im Stadtrat beraten worden. Wir haben bis jetzt in beiden Sitzungen Teilerfolge erzielen können. Die finale Abstimmung wird in der Märzsitzung sein. 
Um weiteren Spekulationen zu vorzukommen: Wir haben einen Landschaftarchitekten involviert, Ralf Meier, http://www.betonlandschaften.de/. Von ihm haben wir einen ersten Entwurf und Kostenvoranschlag erhalten. Was die Stadt draus macht - abwarten. 
Die Presse hat bisher dreimal über das Projekt geschrieben. 
Wir sind natürlich daran interessiert, dass das ganze Hand und Fuß hat. Hilfe fachlich und finanziell sind herzlich willkommen. Wer uns also unterstützen kann - gerne!

PS. Ich fände es toll, wenn solche Äußerungen wie "halt dass keiner von denen ansatzweise fahrtechnisch versiert ist" unterbleiben. Ihr kennt die Jungs gar nicht und habt ihr nicht alle mal irgendwann angefangen????


----------



## Inga_BN (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo Marc, 
ich bin die Mutter einer der Jungs. Hab heute Nachmittag zu Eurer Diskussion einen Beitrag geschrieben. Guck mal weiter unten. Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, kommt einfach auf mich zu!
Gruß Inga


----------



## sebamedd (30. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## sebamedd (30. Januar 2012)

[email protected]

Doch Ich kenne die jungs, hab Sie am venusberg im Wald getroffen und beim Fahren gesehen. Tut mir leid, hätte ich gewusst dass hier wer mitliest hätte ich das ganze ein bisschen diplomatischer und nicht so gerade heraus ausgedrückt. Aber wie du schon sagst: jeder fängt mal an. Von daher wars ja auch keine Beleidigung. 

Ansonsten gruss und danke für die info


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2012)

Hi Inga,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ist in dem Entwurf denn auch ein Pumptrack berücksichtigt oder handelt es sich nur um Dirtjump-Lines? 

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inga_BN (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Marc,
wenn ich das richtig interpretiere wird der Platz wohl eher eine Dirtjump Strecke. 

Gruß Inga


----------



## The Rodenz (30. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man sich dann mal mit der anderen Truppe zusammentun die den Preis gewonnen haben da gäbe es dann ja auch Startkapital 


http://www.buergerstiftung-rheinvie...re-kinder-und-jugendliche-gewinnen-kunstpreis

war hier ja auch schon mal Thema


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549654



Gruß  Jan


----------



## Lexalex (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Inga,

es wäre schön, wenn du uns hier zukünftig über den aktuellen Stand informieren könntest.

Auf irgendeine Weise würde ich euch auch gerne unterstützen. Auf jeden Fall könnte ich beim Bauen helfen. Ich habe zwar keine speziellen Skills auf diesem Gebiet, aber helfende Hände müssten eigentlich immer gebraucht werden. Vielleicht fällt dir aber noch etwas ein, wo ihr Ünterstützung gebrauchen könntet.

Hier müsste es noch mehr Biker geben, die mitmachen wollen. Ich habe immer gerne die vorhandenen Sprunghügel, Rampen oder "Brücken" genutzt, die irgendwer am Venusberg gebaut hat. Hätte mich auch gerne beteiligt, habe aber nie andere Biker gesehen. Wahrscheinlich weil ich erst abends unterwegs bin. Da sind die Kids schon zu Hause.

Grüße
Felix


----------



## Inga_BN (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Felix, 

danke, dass Du Deine Mithilfe anbietest! Ich werde Euch gerne auf dem laufenden halten. 
Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jan, 

Danke für den Hinweis. Beim rumgooglen sind wir auch schon auf die Forumsdiskussion gestoßen. Wir versuchen bereits da an Informationen ranzukommen. Da scheint ja das Jugendrefat involviert zu sein. Wir hoffen, dass wir über unseren Kontakt beim Jugendamt etwas herausbekommen. Ich berichte, wenn wir etwas genaueres wissen .... 


Gruß Inga


----------



## The Rodenz (31. Januar 2012)

Habe Dir PN geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo sol das denn nun eigentlich so eine Betongrube wie in dem Link des Architekten werden? WÃ¤re etwas zu Selberbauen nicht wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger (Erde + Schaufeln) und bietet mehr VariationsmÃ¶glichkeiten? 18.500â¬ sind ja schon eine HÃ¼rde fÃ¼r die Stadt, vielleicht wÃ¤re eine Location in ZentrumsnÃ¤he auch nicht so Ã¼bel, damit sowas allen Interessierten zugutekommt.


----------



## Inga_BN (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Moonboot42, 

mir scheint, Du hast die anderen Projekte vom Landschaftarchitekten nicht gesehen ... 
Und der Venusberg ist 10 Min. vom Zentrum Bonns entfernt, ist sehr gut mit ÖVP erreichbar und Parkplätze gibts auch genug in der Nähe.

Gruß Inga


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2012)

Ja, der Architekt baut auch Dirt-Parcours  Dennoch wüsste ich gerne, ob man nicht preisgünstiger wegkommen würde, wenn man Spezis aus der Szene oder so engagieren würde. Aber vllt. kommt bei der Stadt sowas mit Landschaftsarchitekt besser an


----------



## Inga_BN (1. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
ich erläutere Euch mal ein bißchen umfangreicher wie so der Stand der Dinge ist. 
1. Unser Antrag lautet auf Errichtung eines Dirtbikeplates auf dem ehemaligen Bolzplatz Bonn-Venusberg. Dieser Sportplatz wurde vor einigen Jahren wegen Schadstoffbelastung des Tennenmaterials (ihr kennt bestimmt die roten Ascheplätze?) geschlossen und leider aufgeforstet. Bevor wir den Bürgerantrag eingereicht haben, haben wir einige Gespräche und auch Vorortbesichtigung mit Vertretern der Amtes für Jugendförderung gehabt. Das Ergebnis deren Prüfung war, dass der Platz sich eignen würde, aber aufgrund des belasteten Untergrundes von zwei Aspekten auszugehen ist: Entweder der Boden wird abgetragen, das belastete Tennenmaterial kostenpflichtig als Schadstoff entsorgt (superteuer) oder es muss ein halber Meter Mutterboden aufgeschüttet werden. Wir haben daraufhin unseren Bürgerantrag so formuliert, dass Erde aufgeschüttet werden soll. 
2. In der Ratssitzung am 6.12. wurde der Antrag beraten und mit einigen Änderungsanträgen beschlossen. Diese Änderungen, die u. a. auch die Suche nach einem Alternativplatz betreffen, wurden wiederum am 26.01. beraten und mehrheitlich beschlossen. 
3. Wir hatten für diese Sitzung am 26.1. als Stellungnahme eine Kostenschätzung für den ursprünglichen Antrag (Bolzplatz Venusberg / hinter dem Dorinthotel) eingeholt. Herr Meier war so nett und hat mit uns den Platz besichtigt. Diese Kostenschätzung basiert auf der Aufschüttung von einem halben Meter Mutterboden auf der gesamten Fläche des Sportplatzes und die Errichtung von Sprunghügeln etc. 
Beschlossen ist nunmehr, dass die Verwaltung als Alternative zum Sportplatz Venusberg prüft, ob sich die "Hasenwiese" (Nähe Parkplatz Haager Weg, Altenheim Ippendorf) oder gar ein Teil des Unisportgeländes eignen würde. Darüber hinaus muss die Verwaltung weitere Stadtteile nach einem geeigneten Standort prüfen, sollten sich die beiden Alternativen (Hasewiese / Unigelände) auch nicht eignen. 
Weiterhin muss die Verwaltung die Kosten für die Errichtung eines Dirtbikeplatzes benennen. Desweiteren ist die Haftungsfrage zu prüfen, da die Stadt der Träger des Platzes sein wird. All diese Punkte (und noch ein paar mehr) müssen nun von der Verwaltung zu einer beschlussfähigen Vorlage zum 06.03.12 vorgelegt werden. 

Unser Bestreben ist natürlich die Kosten (in welcher Höhe auch immer) durch Sponsoring und Eigenleistung zu senken, damit der Dirtbikepark überhaupt realisiert werden kann. 

So, ich hoffe ich konnte Euch damit ein wenig Licht in die Sache bringen. 

Gruß Inga


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2012)

> oder gar ein Teil des Unisportgeländes



Klingt auch super


----------



## Trekki (3. Februar 2012)

Den alten Müll einfach mit Muttererde zu überdecken finde ich schon merkwürdig. Von den Kosten her kann ich es zwar verstehen, eine spätere korrekte Entsorgung wird aber erheblich aufwändiger.
Also etwas kurz gedacht. Ich finde, dass der frühere Besitzer von dem Müll sollte es selbst entsorgen anstatt einfach das Problem zu vertagen.

Ich erinnere mich an meine Zeit in Dortmund: dort wurde eine Neubausiedlung auf einem belasteten Gelände gebaut. Nachdem alle Häuser fertig waren, wurde die Belastung entsorgt. War verdammt aufwändig.

-trekki


----------



## Inga_BN (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo!
Wir hatten am Sonntag ein sehr informatives Gespräch mit dem Sprecher der IG Rheinsieg von der DIMB e.V. 
Vielen Dank an Dich, Helmut, dass Du Dir soviel Zeit für unser Projekt genommen hast!

Dann haben wir zwei Mitstreiter an Bord: Marc B. und BeroBionicon. Vielen Dank Euch beiden, dass ihr uns mithelft!

Fazit: Es gibt noch viel zu tun und mein Optimismus hat doch einen ziemlichen Dämpfer erhalten.


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Februar 2012)

Inga_BN schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wir hatten am Sonntag ein sehr informatives Gespräch mit dem Sprecher der IG Rheinsieg von der DIMB e.V.
> Vielen Dank an Dich, Helmut, dass Du Dir soviel Zeit für unser Projekt genommen hast!...


 
Gerne ! Und wir fangen ja gerade erst an. "Dämpfer": Doch nicht wirklich, oder? Vielleicht ist der bevorstehende Formalismus etwas größer als gedacht - aber machbar. Und, wenn erst einmal ein solcher Trubel...




*Sogar kleine Flächen haben Potential: Teil des Dirtparks von Canyon, Koblenz. Im Vordergrund Rob J.*

...auch auf dem Venusberg herrscht, ist aller Aufwand schnell vergessen.

@John: Dort liegt kein Müll, sondern der Tennenbelag (ich vermute, es handelt sich um sogenannte "Aachener Rote Erde" mit hohem Schlackenanteil) des ehemaligen Sportplatzes enthält Schadstoffe. Daher muss die Erdabdeckung bestehen bleiben, um eine Staubentwicklung des ehem. Tennenbelages zu vermeiden.

Die Venusberger Dirter um Inga wären sicherlich noch für weitere Mitstreiter, Unterstützer, Sponsoren und solche, die zu gegebener Zeit auch kräftig mit anpacken können, dankbar!


----------



## BeroBionicon (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich gehöre (wie schon oben von Inga_BN erwähnt) mit zu der Fraktion die den Park ins Leben rufen wollen und sich tatkräftig dafür einsetzen.
Es ist schön die positiven Reaktionen und Gedankenanstöße zu lesen! Aber viel schöner wird es sein, wenn die ganze Aktion wirklich erstmal im rollen ist und der Bau des Parkes beginnt. Davor gilt es aber noch einige Hürden zu nehmen. Starke Hilfeleistung haben wir von Helmut erfahren, er kennt sich mit der Legalisierung von Strecken und der ganzen Bürokratie die erstmal besiegt werden muss, (www.dimb.de) gut aus und leistet wunderbare Hilfestellung. Vielen Dank dafür! Jetzt liegt es an uns allen etwas daraus zu machen...

Wichtig wird bei der nächsten Sitzung sein, nochmal klar zu machen, welche Bedeutung dieser Park hat und das er nicht so wie es in den Artikeln der Zeitung vermutet werden könnte, nur für die 3 Jungs vom Venusberg gedacht ist. Meist kommen die ganzen Interessenten und letzendlichen Fahrer nach dem Schneeballprinzip zu solch neuen Spots. Es dauert eine Weile bis sich die Location rumspricht und Biker aus verschiedensten Ecken zusammenfinden. Doch es kann nur von Vorteil sein eine grobe Anzahl an Interessenten im Hinterkopf zu haben: _aus diesem Grund bitte ich alle die Interesse an dem hier geplanten Spot haben sich hier kurz zu melden._
Wer in der Nähe wohnt und genügend Zeit hat - bitte genauso melden, Helfer werden immer gebraucht, sei es zur weiteren Planung, zum aktiven Bau oder was sonst noch alles anstehen könnte, wir sind auf Unterstützung angewiesen!

lG
Bero


----------



## Lexalex (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Bero,

melde mich vorsichtshalber noch einmal, damit du mich mitzählst. 

Ich wohne übrigens in der Nähe. Auch will ich noch meinen Sohn und seine Freunde zum Mitmachen motivieren.

Grüße
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inga_BN (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hatte Euch ja versprochen Euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Wir hatten letzte Woche mit dem federführenden Leiter des Sport- und Bäderamtes Kontakt aufgenommen und ihm einiges an Information zukommen lassen. Und das kam sehr gut an! So konnten wir ihn für gestern Nachmittag zu einem Vor-Ort-Termin gewinnen, an dem auch Helmut Esser von der DIMB e.V. teilgenommen hat. Wir hatten auch die örtlichen Ratsmitglieder eingeladen, es kam jedoch nur eine SPD Vertreterin, die uns auch schon in der Vergangenheit unterstützt hat. Es war allerdings auch ein sehr kurzfristig anberaumter Termin und zudem war ja auch Karneval. 
Positiv ist anzumerken, dass die Stadt unser Anliegen gerne umsetzten möchte und sie sich auch in der Lage sieht uns ein Gelände zur Verfügung zu stellen. Welches das sein wird, wird derzeit geprüft. Zudem muss die Haftungsfrage und Trägerschaft geklärt werden. 
Die Stadt könnte mit uns dann eine Nutzungsvereinbarung abschließen. Ab liebsten natürlich mit einem Verein - nur das sind wir nicht. Ggf. wäre auch eine Interessenvertretung möglich - auf jeden Fall muss ein verantwortlicher Ansprechpartner für die Stadt her, der Verträge unterzeichnen kann. Wir haben bisher gehofft, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dass die Stadt Träger wird (so wie ein Spielplatz halt). 
Aber der Leiter des Sport- und Bäderamtes hat sich dem ganzen schon sehr  aufgeschlossen gezeigt und ich denke, dass wir auch zu einer  akzeptablen Lösung kommen werden. 

Noch eine Frage: Wer würde uns bei einer Vereingründung unterstützen und mitmachen?


----------



## SebDuderino (2. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin Student hier in Bonn und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das mit der Umsetzung so funktionieren würde. Falls ich die Zeit dafür finde, würde ich auch gerne beim Bau / bei der Planung mithelfen.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Inga_BN (6. März 2012)

Falls ich die Zeit dafür finde, würde ich auch gerne beim Bau / bei der Planung mithelfen.

Gruß, Sebastian[/quote]

Hallo Sebastian, 

Hilfe und Unterstützung können wir gut gebrauchen! 

Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (6. März 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

leider wird unser Bürgerantrag auf der heutigen BV-Sitzung (06.03.) nicht beraten, da die Stellungnahme der Verwaltung nicht rechtzeitig vorgelegen hat. Wir hoffen, dass das dann auf der nächsten BV am 17.04. auf die Tagesordnung kommt. 

Herr Schirmer konnte mir jedoch vorab mündlich mitteilen, dass die beiden von uns favorisierten Gelände (Bolzplatz und Hasenwiese) wohl keine Chance haben. Die Suche nach einem geeigneten Standort wird nun auf die anderen Stadtgebiete ausgeweitet. 

Gruß Inga


----------



## SenCe (30. März 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Bin vor kurzem über diesen Thread gestolpert und wollte mich gerne dazu bereit erklären an dem Projekt mitzuarbeiten.
Bin seit ca. 2 Jahren aktiv am Dirten und habe mit ein paar Kumpels auch schon an div. Strecken gearbeitet, die allerdings immer wieder zerstört wurden. Momentan bauen wir in zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt Alfter an einem Dirtpark in Volmershoven, der auch schon Gestalt annimmt. 
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, habt ihr für die Gestaltung des Parks einen Architekten angeheuert, der wohl auch schon einen Kostenvoranschlag gemacht hat. Meiner Meinung nach ist sowas eigentlich nicht nötig, da man solche parks mit genügend Hilfe und ein ein wenig Know-How auch gut selber aufbauen kann, was die Investition von knapp 20000 Euro überflüssig machen würde. Was das Gelände für den Park angeht, hätte ich auch ein paar Ideen wo man sowas vielleicht auch noch machen könnte. 
Interessant zu wissen wäre auch, wo die Abstimmung nächsten Monat stattfindet, damit man mal in persönlichen Kontakt treten kann.
Werde die ganze Sache auch mal an ein paar Kollegen von mir weitergeben, die bestimmt auch großes interesse daran haben, dass in Bonn endlich mal was vernünftiges auf die Beine gestellt wird.
In diesem Sinne
Ride On


----------



## BlueShorty (1. April 2012)

Hallöchen zusammen,

gibts schon weitere Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Inga_BN (8. April 2012)

Hallo!

Nachdem nun schon länger keine News von mir kamen, möchte ich Euch mal wieder auf den neuesten Stand bringen. 
Wir haben in den letzten Wochen intensiv mit den Vertretern des Sport- und Bäderamtes Kontakt gehabt und einige Gespräche geführt (so auch am Rande der Jugendausschusssitzung am 13.03.). Am letzten Freitag ist nun auch endlich die Beschlußvorlage der Verwaltung eingegangen, die die Grundlage für die Beratung am 17.04. in der BV-Sitzung sein wird. 
Es ist leider davon auszugehen, dass wir weder den alten Sportplatz, noch die "Hasenwiese", noch ein Gelände auf dem Unisportgelände am Nachtigallenweg bekommen werden. Damit sind alle unsere Wunschplätze gestorben. Wir hatten dann noch ein Wiesengelände in Lengsdorf vorgeschlagen, aber das gehört leider auch nicht der Stadt. Das einzige Gelände, welches wir von der Stadt bisher vorgeschlagen gekommen haben, befindet sich am Stadtrand von Tannenbusch, im Landesprojekt "Grünes C", Nähe Zoppoter Straße. Dieses Gelände haben wir jedoch abgelehnt, da es aus unserer Sicht viel zu weit weg ist. Unsere Bedenken konnte der Leiter des Sport- und Bäderamtes nachvollziehen und deshalb werden 
seit Wochen mit Hilfe von Luftbild- und Katasterplänen Wiesenflächen im Bereich Venusberg und Ippendorf überprüft. Dies ist leider sehr zeitaufwendig und bisher auch ergebnislos. Aber noch geben wir die Hoffnung nicht auf!

Zudem haben wir das Thema Verein als Träger des Dirtbikeplatzes eruiert. Ich hatte dazu mit dem Vorsitzenden von Wasteland Volmershoven e.V. gesprochen und mir von deren Erfahrungen berichten lassen. 
Laut der Beschlussvorlage müssen auch wir davon ausgehen, dass da kein Weg dran vorbei geht und wir einen Verein gründen müssen. Wir werden das aber von dem Standort abhängig machen. Wie gesagt, Tannenbusch kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage!

Im Grunde genommen sind wir mit der Standortsuche keinen Millimeter weiter gekommen. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht zaubert die Stadt ja noch ein (anderes) geeignetes Gelände aus der Reserve. 

Ach ja, mit der Bürgerstiftung Rheinviertel habe ich auch Kontakt aufgenommen. Die können sich eine grundsätzliche Kooperation vorstellen, aber viel mehr ist von deren Seite auch nicht gekommen. 

Dann haben wir uns um Fördergelder bei der Bürgerstiftung Bonn beworben, da war der Bewerbungsschluss Ende März, die Entscheidung wird im Herbst bekannt gegeben werden. Mal sehen, was draus wird!

Viele Grüße 
Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (8. April 2012)

Hallo SenCe, 

hab Dank für Dein Angebot! Wenn Du in Vollmershoven aktiv bist, kennst Du Bjarne und Dominik bestimmt auch? Die beiden gehören mit zu den Initiatoren hier in Bonn und Bjarne ist mein Sohn. Die beiden sind mit Aaron befreundet und gehen auf die selbe Schule. 

Du hattest noch mal das Thema Architekt angesprochen. Fakt ist, dass wir zwar begeisterte Kids haben, aber leider auch ohne fachliches Know-How sind was den Streckenbau angeht. Wir können zwar vieles aber eben nicht alles! Und wenn man keine Ahnung von einer Sache hat, muss man halt auf Fachleute zurückgreifen. Und irgendwomit  mussten wir anfangen der Stadt gegenüber zu argumentieren und um Kostenschätzungen zu bekommen. Die 20.000 EUR wären der Betrag gewesen, wenn das Erdmaterial für den ehemaligen Sportplatz zur Aufschüttung (zur Erinnerung: belasteter Untergrund) und für die Absprunghügel hätte gekauft werden müssen und der Dirtbikepark von einer Fachfirma gebaut werden würde, also ohne Eigenleistung, Sponsoring der Erde usw. Aber letztendlich hat so ein Projekt trotzdem ein Kostenvolumen (auch wenn über Sponsoren Kosten übernommen werden und mit Eigenleistung) und das wird so bei 10.000 EUR liegen. Ihr musstet für Vollmershoven ja auch einen Bauantrag stellen und eine gezeichnete Planung einreichen. Davon gehen wir im Grunde auch aus und das möchten wir mit einem Architekten machen. Ich hab keine Lust, dass wir mit der Stadt Probleme kriegen, weil die Strecke anders geworden ist, als im Bauantrag vorgesehen. 

Von der DIMB e.V. gab es auch schon einen Vorschlag, wie sie uns ggf. mit der Planung helfen könnten. Ist allerdings noch alles in der Schwebe, weil noch kein Gelände in Sicht ist. 
Bisher haben sich ein paar  Interessenten für den Dirtbikepark über Facebook und dieses Forum gemeldet, die uns bei der Planung und beim Bauen helfen wollen, aber weiter sind wir auch noch nicht. Ich denke, die warten (zwangsläufig!) auch noch ab. Ein Treffen aller Dirtbiker gab es bisher auch noch nicht, bisher haben sich immer nur die "Strippenzieher" getroffen.   
Das solls aber auf jeden Fall geben, sobald wir endlich ein GELÄNDE haben!!!! 

Die Abstimmung findet am 17.04. im großen Ratssaal im Stadthaus der Stadt Bonn statt. Da es eine öffentliche Sitzung ist, kann jeder dazu kommen. Beginn ist 17.00 Uhr. 
Wir sind auf jeden Fall da!

Schönes WE
Inga



SenCe schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Bin vor kurzem über diesen Thread gestolpert und wollte mich gerne dazu bereit erklären an dem Projekt mitzuarbeiten.
> Bin seit ca. 2 Jahren aktiv am Dirten und habe mit ein paar Kumpels auch schon an div. Strecken gearbeitet, die allerdings immer wieder zerstört wurden. Momentan bauen wir in zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt Alfter an einem Dirtpark in Volmershoven, der auch schon Gestalt annimmt.
> Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, habt ihr für die Gestaltung des Parks einen Architekten angeheuert, der wohl auch schon einen Kostenvoranschlag gemacht hat. Meiner Meinung nach ist sowas eigentlich nicht nötig, da man solche parks mit genügend Hilfe und ein ein wenig Know-How auch gut selber aufbauen kann, was die Investition von knapp 20000 Euro überflüssig machen würde. Was das Gelände für den Park angeht, hätte ich auch ein paar Ideen wo man sowas vielleicht auch noch machen könnte.
> ...


----------



## LIDDL (12. April 2012)

Inga_BN schrieb:


> ...
> Im Grunde genommen sind wir mit der Standortsuche keinen Millimeter weiter gekommen. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht zaubert die Stadt ja noch ein (anderes) geeignetes Gelände aus der Reserve.
> 
> Ach ja, mit der Bürgerstiftung Rheinviertel habe ich auch Kontakt aufgenommen. Die können sich eine grundsätzliche Kooperation vorstellen, aber viel mehr ist von deren Seite auch nicht gekommen.
> ...



wie sieht es denn mit der Rheinaue aus? in der nähe der Rampe wäre ne super sache... könnte mir auch den Platz unter der Brücke vorstellen da es hier immer trocken ist und wasser gibts auch  



Inga_BN schrieb:


> ... Fakt ist, dass wir zwar begeisterte Kids haben, aber leider auch ohne fachliches Know-How sind was den Streckenbau angeht. Wir können zwar vieles aber eben nicht alles!


einfach mal bei den jungs in Vollmertshoven fragen, der Chris Derkum is sowas wie ein Dirtbau-Gott 

Grüße Liddl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inga_BN (16. April 2012)

Zur Erinnerung: Morgen (17.04.) wird unser Antrag in der BV-Sitzung erneut beraten. Der Sitzungsbeginn ist um 17.00 Uhr. Ort: Ratssaal im Stadthaus Bonn. Es ist eine öffentliche Sitzung, so dass jeder Interessierter kommen kann. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich?????

Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (17. April 2012)

Wir stehen wieder in der Zeitung 
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...eal-darf-nicht-in-den-Wald-article738669.html

Gruß Inga


----------



## Chris_Bonn (17. April 2012)

Ja, da wiehert der Bonner Amtsschimmel wieder. Kenn ich noch aus meiner Paintball Vergangenheit....
Mit solchen Vorhaben hat man es in Bonn nicht leicht.
Aber dickes Lob fürs Engagement und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. April 2012)

Inga BN, auch wenn ich selbst kein Dirt fahre finde ich Dein/Euer Engagement vorbildlich und bewundernswert! 
Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und einen langen Atem für den Behörden- und Antragsmarathon.


----------



## Inga_BN (18. April 2012)

Hi zusammen, 

hui, dass war gestern im Rat lustig, ihr habt echt was verpasst! Da kommt in den nächsten Tagen noch mal ein Artikel im GA, den stelle ich hier dann wieder ein!

Gute Nachricht, alle Parteien unterstützen uns und möchten so schnell wie möglich ein Ergebnis sehen! Und die Verwaltung hat mächtig Druck bekommen. 

Viele Grüße
Inga


----------



## LIDDL (18. April 2012)

ich konnt gestern leider nicht, arbeit geht halt vor  
freut mich zu hören, dass die Parteien das Projekt unterstützen. hoffentlich ist es nicht nur Wahlwerbung!! ????

hat sich bzgl Platzwahl was ergeben?

ich drück euch die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inga_BN (19. April 2012)

Hier ist der angekündigte Artikel im GA:  
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...se-um-geplantes-Bike-Areal-article740542.html

Die "Hasenwiese" am Gudenauer Weg ist noch nicht ganz aus dem Rennen und als neues Gelände ist der F.A. Schmidt Platz in Dottendorf am Fuße es Venusberges in der Prüfung.

Nächste Woche wird ein auch Fernsehbeitrag in der WDR Lokalzeit ausgestrahlt, Dreharbeiten sind für kommende Woche Dienstag geplant. 

Gruß Inga


----------



## LIDDL (19. April 2012)

"Bezirksbürgermeister Helmut Kollig (SPD) gab den frustrierten Jugendlichen am Ende beherzt auf den Weg, nicht abzuwarten, sondern sich selbst eine Strecke zu bauen..."
ist das jetzt die offizielle Anweisung unserer Demokratieführer illegal Dirts in den Wald zu zimmern? 
vielen Dank, Bonner Stadtverwaltung! das Zitat werde ich bei der nächsten Begegnung mit dem Förster los lassen   der wird große augen manchen


----------



## sykostar (19. April 2012)

Wenn ich euch irgendwie helfen kann, dann gebt Bescheid. Über den Shop kann ich bestimmt ein paar Leute mobilisieren.

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Inga_BN (20. April 2012)

Hallo Jan, 
danke für Dein Angebot, ich komme gerne bei Zeiten darauf zurück!
Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (26. April 2012)

Gestern wurde der Beitrag über unser Projekt in der WDR Lokalzeit Bonn gezeigt. Ich habe mein erstes Fernsehinterview gegeben 

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/re...pt=true&offset=949&autoPlay=true&#flashPlayer

Gruß 
Inga


----------



## sykostar (26. April 2012)

Das hört sich doch schon um einiges besser an.


----------



## Inga_BN (27. April 2012)

Hallo!

Wir hatten gestern Nachmittag erneut einen Vor-Ort-Termin an einem möglichen Gelände. Das Wiesegelände hinter dem F. A. Schmidt Platz ist ja derzeit in der Prüfung. Grundsätzlich halten wir alle das Gelände für geeignet, aber es gibt noch viele ungeklärte Aspekte: z.B. sind die Eigentumsverhältnisse noch nicht geklärt, das Umweltamt muss die Bodenbelastung prüfen, weil der Sportplatz davor auf einer alten Müllkippe liegt, der wohl auch Abgasungen hat (und abgesackt ist der auch). Der Ortsausschuss in Dottendorf muss auch gefragt werden, wegen der bisherigen Nutzung usw. So weit ich das richtig gesehen habe, wird das Martinsfeuer auf dieser Wiese abgebrannt. Das wird wohl noch mehrere Monate dauern. Auf unsere Frage, ob wir denn diesen Sommer noch anfangen könnten, wurde ausweichend geantwortet. Also wohl eher nicht. 

Und wie schon vermutet, soll am besten ein Trägerverein gegründet werden, der mit der Stadt einen Pachtvertrag unterzeichnet. Ein Bevollmächtiger einer Interessenvertretung würde auch gehen.
Damit würde auch die Haftung und die Verkehrssicherungspflicht auf den Verein über gehen. (Und die Haftungsproblematik sehen wir alle sehr kritisch, da der Platz grundsätzlich öffentlich sein soll.) 

Und dann kommt hinzu, dass wir im Moment viel zu wenige sind, um einen Verein zu gründen! Klar könnte man sich auch einem Verein anschließen, ich hab aber keinen Nerv, mich durch die Bonner Vereinswelt durchzufragen. 

So langsam könnt ich  

Gruß
Inga


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2012)

Hi,
also dass ein Teil der Eltern das mit dem Verein nicht will, ist mir ein Rätsel...

Geld ist da, politischer Wille ist da, dann müssen die Eltern (damit meine ich nicht dich) auch mal selber in den Quark kommen.

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg!

grüße
C.


----------



## Inga_BN (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Endlich kann ich Euch mal was positives mitteilen: Heute war die Pressekonferenz von der Sparkassen Bürgerstiftung. Wir hatten uns mit unserem Projekt ja bei der Ausschreibung "Anstiften - Gute Ideen für Bonn" beworben. Jetzt dürfen wir es endlich öffentlich machen: 

Ja, wir sind ausgewählt worden und erhalten für unser Projekt ca. 9.700 EUR! 

Mit diesem Geld ist es möglich, den Dirtbikeplatz mit dem Landschaftsarchitekten Ralf Maier zu bauen. Er macht mit uns die Planung, begleitet den Bau und leitet die Jugendlichen entsprechend an. Damit können wir gewährleisten, dass der Platz der Verkehrssicherheitspflicht entsprechen wird. Voraussetzung ist, dass wir von der Stadt ein Gelände zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen und auch die Erde gesponsort wird. Und beides hat uns die Stadt in Aussicht gestellt. 

Gruß 
Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (8. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

bei Hyperactive, Dorotheenstraße 1 - 3, (http://www.hyperactive-shop.de/index.php) liegt eine Unterschriftenliste für den Bikepark aus. Jeder, der sich einbringen will und kann, bitte dort eintragen! Schreibt auch dazu, wie ihr Euch einbringen könnt (Bauen, Mithilfe bei der Planung, Verein ....) Und natürlich darf sich auch jeder eintragen, der gerne einen Bikepark in Bonn nutzen möchte!

Dank Dir, Jan, für Deine Mithilfe!

Gruß Inga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jocut (21. Mai 2012)

Moin, also wenn ihr was wirklich gutes gebaut haben wollt, solltet ihr mal Kontakt mit dem Herrn Diddie Schneider aufnehmen.

http://www.bikefacilities.de/

Der kann das!!!


----------



## Inga_BN (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Wir haben gute Nachrichten:

Die Standortsuche hatte Erfolg: Wir werden höchstwahrscheinlich das Brachgelände am F. A. Schmidt Platz in Dottendorf bekomen!

Das Gelände ist gut 4000 qm2 groß ( ca. 50 x 70 m).
Und so sieht es dort zur Zeit aus:


----------



## Freckles (3. Juni 2012)

Bezüglich Verein könntet ihr euch eventuell an den Verein "Subculture Bonn e.V." wenden. Die "betreiben" den Skaterpark in der Rheinaue und auf der Webseite heißt es "Skate und Bike Bonn e.V."

Ich hoffe echt, dass die Stadt Bonn letztendlich und hoffentlich bald grünes Licht geben wird.

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## Inga_BN (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Es gibt noch eine zweite Unterschriftenliste bei Robert Mende im Bundesrad-Bonn Shop, Sertürnerstr. 35, Bonn-Venusberg. 

Und wir haben diese Woche Kontakt zu zwei Vereinen aufgenommen: FC Herta Bonn (das ist der Fußballverein in Dottendorf, denen F. A. Schmidt Fußballplatz gehört und Subculture e.V.). 
Wir hoffen, dass wir uns kurzfristig mit denen treffen können, um zu klären, ob wir uns an einen der Vereine anschließen könnten. 

Von der Stadtverwaltung haben wir bisher noch nichts weiter gehört, wir bleiben aber dran!

Viele Grüße 
Inga


Nachtrag zu oben:
So schnell kanns gehen! Gestern Abend waren wir kurzfristig bei der Vorstandssitzung von Hertha Bonn eingeladen. Das Gespräch verlief äußerst positiv, will heißen, dass wir mit Hertha Bonn zusammen eine Abteilung für unseren Bikepark gründen werden. Die Abteilungsleitung werde ich übernehmen. Alle weitern Details werden wir jetzt zusammen mit der DIMB e.V. klären!
Juhuuu!!


----------



## SCM (8. Juni 2012)

Großes Lob für das Engagement!  Ich habe mich auf einer Liste auch bereits für's Schaufeln eingetragen, musste hierbei aber feststellen, dass die Resonanz rein zahlenmäßig bisher nicht so berauschend war und nicht annähernd die Zahl der Fahrer aus Bonn und näherer Umgebung repräsentiert, die letztlich als Unterstützer und Nutzer in Betracht kommen. Legt die Liste doch noch beim Titus in der Sportarena aus (dort arbeiten auch "Jungs" vom Subculture, die erfolgreich das Half Pipe-Projekt in der Rheinaue gestemmt haben).

Ich hätte noch ein grundsätzlich Frage zum Streckendesign: Gibt es hier schon konkrete Planungen, insbesondere was die Zielgruppe der Strecke/Schwierigkeit angeht?


----------



## Inga_BN (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo SCM,
nein, wir haben mit dem Landschaftsarchitekten noch nichts konkretes besprochen. Ich möchte dazu auch gerne die Aktiven einbeziehen, schließlich sollt ihr dort fahren!
Eigentlich steht nur fest, dass es Dirtlines und einen Pumptrack geben soll. 
Erst mal müssen wir jetzt bei der Stadt den Platz offiziell durchkriegen, dann gehts an die Planungen. 

Das mit der Unterschriftenliste bei Titus ist eine gute Idee, das mache ich. 

Gruß
Inga


----------



## colt73 (15. Juni 2012)

Auch von mir ganz viel LOB für die Aktivitäten! Das ist genau die richtige Richtung und ich hoffe, der Dirtparcour kann bald gebaut werden und lange bestehen bleiben! 
Werde mich auf jeden Fall auch auf der Liste eintragen und Werbung dafür machen. 

Ich fänd noch interessant zu erfahren, welche Aufgaben insgesamt rund um den Dirtparcour und den Verein anstehen. Vielleicht können noch weitere Aufgaben verteilt werden - abgesehen vom Schaufeln. 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg,
Colt73.


----------



## Inga_BN (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Colt73,
hier ein kleiner (und bestimmt noch nicht vollständiger) Überblick auf Aufgaben, die noch anstehen und für die wir auf jeden Fall noch Unterstützung brauchen: 
Planung der Dirtlines und des Pumptracks (in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Landschaftsarchitekten), Sponsorensuche, beim Verein muss die Abteilung noch gegründet werden, z.Z. werden etliche Infos zur Haftung / Versicherungen usw. zusammengetragen. Anfang Juli wollen wir uns wieder mit dem Vorstand von Hertha Bonn treffen. Für die Gründung der Abteilung brauchen wir min. 5 Personen und Mitglieder brauchen wir natürlich auch 
Ich denke, dass wir im Verein einen Streckenwart brauchen, der regelmäßig ein Protokoll über den Zustand der Strecke führen muss, Technikkurse (für Anfänger bis .....) wären bestimmt auch super. Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden, der regelmäßig Training für die Jugendlichen machen mag?
Wir sind für eigene Vorschläge aber selbstverständlich offen  

Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (17. Juni 2012)

Und noch ein kurzer Sachstand:

Die Verwaltung hat uns nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen mitgeteilt, dass nun noch das Kastaster- und das Bauordnungsamt vorab dem Dirtplatz zustimmen müssen, bevor es zur Abstimmung im Rat kommt. Dafür müssen wir eine grobe Skizze mit einer möglichst genauen Beschreibung der Hügel und Aufbauten einreichen. Glücklicherweise hat sich unser Landschaftsarchitekt dazu bereiterklärt das mit der Verwaltung zu klären und alles entsprechend vorzubereiten. Wir sind echt froh, dass er uns so unkompliziert und schnell unterstützt! (Er bekommt im Moment noch kein Geld dafür, weil noch gar keine Verträge unterzeichnet worden sind).



Viele Grüße
Inga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inga_BN (19. Juni 2012)

Nun auf auf Facebook http://www.facebook.com/DirtParkBonn

Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Heute Abend steht unser BikePark Projekt auf der Tagesordnung im Sportausschuss. Drückt uns die Daumen, dass wir grünes Licht bekommen!

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...rossbiken-am-Venusberghang-article800865.html

Gruß Inga


----------



## Marc B (5. Juli 2012)

> Sie liegt direkt am Venusberghang, und es führt sogar ein Weg von oben nach unten, den die Kinder mit den Rädern befahren können", sagte Inga F.



Der gemeinte Trail im Hang ist eh schon ein Konfliktherd u. wenn ähnlich wie bei der Besichtigung die Kids bei Matsch ohne VR-Bremsen da runtershreddern, macht das den Weg noch mehr kaputt u. es wird noch mehr Stress geben - die anderen Waldnutzer dort hassen Biker eh schon, es wurde auch schon die Polizei gerufen.

Es sollte m.E. kommunziert werden, dass der Dirtpark nichts mit den Bikern im Wald zu tun hat u. nicht auch noch quasi dazu auffordern diesen "Problem-Trail" zu befahren.

Ansonsten viel Glück weiterhin


----------



## Inga_BN (7. Juli 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Der gemeinte Trail im Hang ist eh schon ein Konfliktherd u. wenn ähnlich wie bei der Besichtigung die Kids bei Matsch ohne VR-Bremsen da runtershreddern, macht das den Weg noch mehr kaputt u. es wird noch mehr Stress geben - die anderen Waldnutzer dort hassen Biker eh schon, es wurde auch schon die Polizei gerufen.
> 
> Es sollte m.E. kommunziert werden, dass der Dirtpark nichts mit den Bikern im Wald zu tun hat u. nicht auch noch quasi dazu auffordern diesen "Problem-Trail" zu befahren.
> 
> Ansonsten viel Glück weiterhin



Hallo Marc, 
bis zu dem besagten Besichtigungstermin wusste keiner von uns, dass dieser Weg, der ja direkt am F. A. Schmidtplatz rauskommt, so problembehaftet ist. Wir haben Deine Anmerkungen von damals aber zum Anlass genommen und mit dem Förster von Friesdorf und dem Stadtförster gesprochen und genau diesen Weg und die Akzeptanz von Bikern in diesem Gebiet angesprochen. Denn auf Ärger um den Dirtbikeplatz können wir gut verzichten! 
Ich gebe Dir jedoch recht, dass meine Aussage vlt. ungeschickt war, jedoch distanziere ich mich davon, dass ich irgendjemand auffordern würde - auch nicht indirekt - genau diesen (illegalen?) Trail zu nutzen. Das wäre ja kontraproduktiv zum Dirtbikeparkprojekt. 

Und wer zum zukünftigen Dirtbikeplatzgelände möchte, kann im Wald auch andere (weniger kritische) Wege nutzen. Schließlich gibt es nicht nur diesen einen Weg zum F. A. Schmidtplatz!

Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (7. Juli 2012)

Inga_BN schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Heute Abend steht unser BikePark Projekt auf der Tagesordnung im Sportausschuss.
> 
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...rossbiken-am-Venusberghang-article800865.html


----------



## Marc B (8. Juli 2012)

@Inga: Danke für deine Rückmeldung  Hoffen wir, dass die Konflikte ausbleiben u. die Kids vernünftig sein werden u. mit ihren Dirtbikes den Trails noch mehr durchpflügen. 

Viel Erfolg weiterhin & wir bleiben in Kontakt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2012)

Toll! Einfach nur toll, unbekannte Inga!!! Tip: die Erdbewegungen in Familienhand geben - an 'nem bespassten Papi hängen häufig Gattin und Kids dran - Grill angeschmissen, schon hat die Bikerseele ' ne Heimat! Weiter so - und IHR seid echt weit vorn, der Pete.


----------



## Inga_BN (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

hatte ich mich gefreut, dass wir es geschafft haben? Es ist immer wieder überraschend, was noch alles kommt: 
Wir haben noch zwei (!) weitere Sitzungen Ende August vor uns, auf denen dann wiederum über den DirtbikePlatz beraten wird. 

Ich hoffe, dass der Beschlussmarathon dann endlich mal ein Ende findet.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (25. Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr lange, sonst wollen die Jungs einen Motorroller.


----------



## Inga_BN (5. August 2012)

Hi zusammen, 

obwohl Ferienzeit ist, gibt es am Bikeparkprojekt immer was zu tun. Letzte Woche erreichte uns die Nachricht, dass bei der Stadt mehrere Bürgeranträge aus der Nachbarschaft des F. A. Schmidtplatzes gestellt worden sind, die den Dirtpark in Dottendorf verhindern wollen. Hier der Link zum Begleitschreiben, auf die sich alle Bürgeranträge beziehen: http://www2.bonn.de/bo_ris/daten/o/pdf/12/1212257ED2.pdf 
Außerdem haben diese Leute auch den BUND aktiviert. 
Hoffen wir mal, dass die BV am 28.08. zu unseren Gunsten entscheidet. 

Dann gibt es noch eine Änderung beim Verein. Wir hatten ja angekündigt, dass wir zusammen mit Hertha Bonn eine Mountainabteilung gründen wollten. Die Situation von Hertha Bonn hat sich leider dramatisch verschlechtert, da die Pachtverhandlungen um den Fußballplatz bisher zu keinem Ergebnis geführt haben. http://herthabonn.de/news.php. Wir wussten zwar um die Problematik, aber dass es so schlimm ist, konnten wir nicht wissen. Mittlerweile scheint sogar die Zukunft des Vereins ungewiss. Auf jeden Fall lässt sich eine zeitnahe Abteilungsgründung daher nicht realisieren und so wir haben uns mit Hertha darauf verständigt, dass wir uns nochmals nach einem anderen Verein umsehen. 

Am Donnerstag hatten wir ein Treffen mit dem Sprecher vom Radsportbezirk Mittelrhein Süd, die hatte ich um Hilfe gebeten. Wie sich herausstellte ist Herr Homann auch gleichzeitg Geschäftsführer von Sturmvogel Bonn (http://www.sturmvogel-bonn.de/). Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Sturmvogel Bonn hat großes Interesse an einer Mountainbikeabteilung. Wenn alles gut geht in der BV am 28.08. könnte in der zweiten Septemberhälfte bereits eine Mitgliederversammlung zur Gründung der Abteilung stattfinden. Termine gebe ich Euch rechtzeitig bekannt. 

Gruß, Inga


----------



## SCM (5. August 2012)

Ich hatte schon früher mit derartigem Widerstand der Anwohner gerechnet, und zwar aus genau den in den Schreiben genannten Gründen. Mal sehen, wie lange sich das ganze jetzt verzögert. Die Stadt sollte nur sehen, dass durch ein Herauszögern der Entscheidung keiner der Parteien geholfen ist.

Letztlich sind es nur 6 Familien, die hinter dem Schreiben stehen - das ist quantitativ zu vernachlässigen und entspricht der Menge an Widerstand, die bei jedem Vorhaben in diesem Bereich aufgekommen wäre, egal ob Dirt-Park, Altenheim, Hundeschule oder sonstige Bebauung.

Die Rheinaue halte ich persönlich auch für geeignet. Soweit ich informiert bin, liegt das ganze Gelände neben der Halfpipe, welches mit dem alten roten Gummiboden belegt ist, brach. Nur die Entsorgung des alten Belags ist der Stadt wohl zu teuer. Ansonsten stünde dort längst eine neue Sportstätte.


----------



## Inga_BN (5. August 2012)

Hi SMC, 

das von Dir angesprochene Gelände neben der Halfepipe wird in den kommenden Jahren (also wenn genug Geld dafür da ist) für die Skater erweitert. Es gibt dazu auch schon erste (Vor)Planungen. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Skatepark-Bonn/265562466793096

Dass wir dort auch noch irgendwo ne Ecke bekommen ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich, da die Architekten, die die Rheinaue geplant haben, nach wie vor ihr Urheberrecht in Anspruch nehmen, d.h. ohne deren Einwilligung geht in der Rheinaue gar nichts! Diese Einschätzung teilt auch das zuständige Sport- und Bäderamt. 

Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (14. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

die Anwohner aus dem Eulenweg machen ganz schön Front gegen uns, aber glücklicherweise haben wir von dem neuen Leiter des Sport- und Bäderamtes, Herrn Herkt, volle Rückendeckung bekommen. Die Verwaltung hält an dem F. A. Schmidtplatz für uns fest! Und von der SPD Fraktion haben wir auch die positive Nachricht bekommen, dass sie auf jeden Fall uns weiter unterstützt und für den F. A. Schmidtplatz stimmen wird. 
Es wird nach der Sitzung am 28.08. ein Bürgerinformationsgespräch geben, welches vom Sport- und Bäderamt initiiert wird. Dort wollen wir versuchen, ein bißchen Aufklärung zu betreiben. Ich fänds toll, wenn sich auch von Euch welche daran beteiligen würden! Nur so können wir es schaffen, die Vorbehalte und die eh schon bestehenden Konflikte zu entkräften und um Toleranz werben! Termin folgt, sobald ich was genaueres weiß!
Gruß
Inga


----------



## SCM (14. August 2012)

Wenn ich nicht im Urlaub bin, komme ich auf jeden Fall. Ich gehöre zwar nicht mehr zu den "Kindern" , aber fahre jetzt seit 16 Jahren in dem Gebiet oberhalb des Platzes und kann einiges aus der Erfahrung berichten.

Um welches Gelände geht es jetzt konkret: Das Wiesengründstück, welches im Bürgerantrag erwähnt wird, oder um den F.A. Schmidtplatz?


----------



## Inga_BN (15. August 2012)

Um welches Gelände geht es jetzt konkret: Das Wiesengründstück, welches im Bürgerantrag erwähnt wird, oder um den F.A. Schmidtplatz?[/quote]

Hallo SCM, 
es handelt sich um die zugewucherte Wiese hinter dem Sportplatz.
Wir werden davon ca. 2.500 qm2 für den Dirtbikeplatz bekommen. 
Hier mal ein Link zu dem Gelände: http://goo.gl/maps/PzAbW

Und danke, dass Du uns bei dem Bürgerinformationsgespräch unterstützen möchtest. Ich denke, dass es ganz wichtig ist, dass dort auch Leute von uns dabei sind, die Ahnung vom Mountainbiken haben. 

@Marc_B, kannst Du Dich auch einbringen, Du hattest ja auch schon die ein oder andere Diskussion mit den Anwohnern?!

Gruß, Inga


----------



## Marc B (15. August 2012)

Ja, hatte ich  Also am 28.8. wäre das? Muss ich terminlich schauen, notiere es mir aber schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inga_BN (15. August 2012)

Hi, 
ich habe heute per Zufall erfahren, dass die CDU Ortgruppe Dottendorf/Gronau zu einer BÃ¼rgerversammlung zum Dirtbikepark einladen hat. 



Mittwoch, 22. August 2012






                                                                                                                                                                                                                            von 20:00 Uhr bis 22:00 Uhr:
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 BÃ¼rgerversammlung zum Thema "dirt-bike"-Platz
                                                                                                                                      Die CDU Dottendorf/Gronau lÃ¤dt am 
Mittwoch, 22. August 2012, um 20 Uhr 
zu einer BÃ¼rgerversammlung in den 
groÃen Saal des Ortszentrums Dottendorf ein.

Die Stadt Bonn plant den Bau eines âdirt-bikeâ-Platzes im Wiesengrund,  direkt hinter dem F.A.-Schmidt-FuÃballplatz. Die Hertha Bonn mÃ¶chte  dafÃ¼r eine Fahrradabteilung grÃ¼nden, die den Platz unterhalten soll.  GefÃ¶rdert wird das Projekt von der BÃ¼rgerstiftung der Sparkasse  KÃ¶lnBonn.

Der Ortsverband Dottendorf/Gronau und der Stv. Herbert Kaupert haben  Vertreter der Initiative eingeladen, um den Dottendorfer BÃ¼rgern das  Konzept nÃ¤her vorzustellen und darÃ¼ber zu diskutieren, ob der Platz in  Dottendorf errichtet werden soll.
                                                                                                                                                                      Ort:
GroÃer Saal im Ortszentrum Dottendorf,
Dottendorfer Str. 41,
53129 Bonn​
Dumm nur, dass wir Ã¼ber diesen Termin gar nicht informiert worden sind, noch ist uns eine Einladung zugegangen! Aber wir versuchen uns jetzt entsprechend auf diesen Termin vorzubereiten, viel Zeit ist ja nicht mehr.
An alle UnterstÃ¼tzer des Dirtbikeparks: Kommt bitte zu diesem Termin!!!!

Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (15. August 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich  Also am 28.8. wäre das? Muss ich terminlich schauen, notiere es mir aber schon mal!



Hallo Marc, 

der 28.08. ist der Termin für die Sitzung im Stadtrat (Bezirksvertretung), einen Termin mit der Verwaltung zum Bürgerinformationsgespräch haben wir noch nicht und jetzt ist uns die CDU ja eh schon zuvor gekommen. 

Gruß Inga


----------



## SCM (15. August 2012)

Ich komme am Mittwoch auf jeden Fall nach Dottendorf. Inwiefern können Vorbereitungen getroffen werden? Wie wird den Anwesenden überhaupt klar gemacht, um welche Nische der Sportart MTB es sich handelt: Videos, Bilder? Wer sind die Vertreter der Initiative, die das Konzept erläutern sollen?


----------



## Inga_BN (15. August 2012)

Hallo SCM, hab Dir PN geschickt.
Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (19. August 2012)

Kurze Info zur Bürgerversammlung am 22.08. 
Von unserer Seite werden sich  Helmut Esser von der DIMB, unser Landschaftsarchitekt Ralf Maier, Vertreter vom Sturmvogel Bonn e.V. und wir zwei Hauptfederführende der aufgebrachten Nachbarschaft stellen. Und dann hoffen wir mal, dass wir den Leuten ein bißchen den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen können.
Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (22. August 2012)

Heute im GA:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...test-gegen-Dirt-Bike-Platz-article838089.html


----------



## sun909 (22. August 2012)

Peinlich peinlich.... 

Aber schön, dass der Artikel recht deutlich die dahinterstehenden Interessen beschreibt (100-400m Entfernung/bereits als Sportfläche ausgewiesen/etc.)

Bin ich mal auf eine Bürgerversammlung gespannt. Vermute, da wohnt die sogenannte "Elite" der Gesellschaft, die ihre Kids (sofern nicht DINK) mit dem "Mama-Panzer" a la Q7/GLK etc. von Pekib zur frühkindlichen Spracherziehung o.ä. am liebsten bis in den Übungsraum rumkutschiert....

(Ja ja, Schubladendenken macht das Leben so einfach  )

kopfschüttelnde Grüße
sun909


----------



## sportreisenwest (22. August 2012)

Tag zusammen, 
ich habe mich in dieses Thema etwas eingelesen und kann als Enduro Biker und DIMB Mitglied beide Seiten verstehen. Ein geeigneter Platz muss gefunden werden, der meines Erachtens aber nicht im genannten Gebiet in Dottendorf liegt. Wenn ich den Trail fahre der direkt daneben im Wald mündet regt sich der Förster auf und will es unterbinden. 

Diese geplante Strecke finde ich klasse, aber die Auswirkungen an genannter Stelle werden negativ sein. 
# PKW Aufkommen in einem Wohngebiet
# Dirt-, Enduro- und Downhillbiker die vermehrt auch den angrenzenden Wald nutzen
# Lärmbelästigung der direkt, weniger als 50 Meter, angrenzenden Häuser und Wohnungen

Ich werde heute Abend anwesend sein und bin auf den Dialog gespannt, falls er konstruktiv entstehen kann. Meine Position wird für ein Projekt dieser Art aber an anderer Stelle sein.


Bis dahin
Bernd


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. August 2012)

*Hallo Bernd,

danke fÃ¼r Dein Statement. Lasse mich dazu einige Worte verlieren:

Die Initiatoren des Bike-Parks, und damit meine ich nicht nur die Elterninitiative, sondern auch die beteiligten Gremien der Stadt Bonn, haben sich bisher schon viele Gedanken gemacht, wo ein solcher Platz entstehen kÃ¶nnte. Augenscheinlich gute PlÃ¤tze standen aus diversen GrÃ¼nden letztlich nicht zur VerfÃ¼gung. Die Stadt Bonn hat nun Dottendorf als Standort erkoren.

Der Trail, sofern Du die âwilde Zuwegungâ vom Kottenforst her kommend meinst, ist als Problem bereits erkannt.  Hier wird es fÃ¼r die Nutzer des Bikeparks massive AufklÃ¤rung, Information und Wegelenkung geben. Der FÃ¶rster "will nicht nur", er darf die Benutzung dieses Trails auch heute schon unterbinden. Daran wird sich nichts Ã¤ndern. Auch nicht daran, das diejenigen, die den Trail heute schon fahren, wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin dort anzutreffen sein werden. Aber seitens des Dirtparks wird eine Nutzung nicht geduldet, zumal auch

-** es eine (weniger schÃ¶ne) legale Alternative gibt*
*- der GroÃteil  der Dirter aus drei anderen Himmelsrichtungen zum Bikepark gelangen und nicht Ã¼ber den Venusberg.




#PKW-Aufkommen in einem Wohngebiet: 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Das PKW-Aufkommen wird gering sein, da zum weitaus Ã¼berwiegenden Teil per Bike angereist wird (Quelle: Ausbildungsunterlagen DIMB-Legalizer, Diddie Schneider). Es handelt sich auch nicht um ein Wohngebiet, sondern um ein Mischgebiet. Bereits heute grenzt an die beabsichtigte FlÃ¤che im Norden ein stÃ¤dt. Kindergarten, im Osten ein Asche-FuÃballplatz.  Gut 400 Meter weiter finden sich ein weiterer FuÃballplatz als auch das Friesdorfer Schwimmbad. Siehe dazu Luftbild im Post #76. Alle Einrichtungen fÃ¼r sich gesehen produzieren eine hÃ¶here GerÃ¤uschentwicklung als ein Dirtpark mit Erdbauten.

*


> *# Dirt-, Enduro- und Downhillbiker die vermehrt auch den angrenzenden Wald nutzen:*


*
Das derzeit beabsichtigte Angebot auf dem Dirt-Platz beschrÃ¤nkt sich auch auf Dirter. Enduro- und Downhillfahrer werden nicht angesprochen. Von einer vermehrten Nutzung des angrenzenden Waldes durch Enduro- und Downhillfahrer,  die auch pauschal gesehen nicht unbedingt als negativ empfunden werden muss, ist daher nicht auszugehen.  Wenn Du in diesem Zusammenhang auch wieder die  Nutzung des âWaldtrailsâ meinst: siehe oben!

*


> *# LÃ¤rmbelÃ¤stigung der direkt, weniger als 50 Meter, angrenzenden HÃ¤user und Wohnungen:*


*
Aufgrund der Erdbauten wird die GerÃ¤uschentwicklung gering sein. Es bleiben freudige Ausrufe usw., wie sie auch von nebenan, z. B. vom Kindergarten, kommen. Ich hoffe nicht, das diese als âLÃ¤rmâ empfunden werden. Wenn doch: Zum GlÃ¼ck gilt seit dem Beschluss des Dt. Bundestages vom 26. Mai 2012: 

Â§ 22 (1a) Bundes-Immissionsschutzgesetz:  GerÃ¤uscheinwirkungen,die von Kindertageseinrichtungen, KinderspielplÃ¤tzen und Ã¤hnlichen Einrichtungen wie beispielsweise BallspielplÃ¤tzen durch Kinder hervorgerufen werden, sind im Regelfall keine schÃ¤dliche Umwelteinwirkung. Bei der Beurteilung der GerÃ¤uscheinwirkungen dÃ¼rfen Immissionsgrenz-und -richtwerte nicht herangezogen werden. Satz 1 und 2 finden auf Einrichtungen zur spielerischen und sportlichen BetÃ¤tigung fÃ¼r Jugendliche im Alter von 14 bis 18 Jahren entsprechend Anwendung.

In der damaligen ErlÃ¤uterung (Quelle: Drucksache 17/5957 Anlage 3) heiÃt es dazu als BegrÃ¼ndung: 

Anlagen fÃ¼r sportliche Zwecke, die fÃ¼r Kinder und Jugendliche zur wohnortnahmen Versorgung sind beispielsweise BolzplÃ¤tze, Skater- und Baskettballanlagen sowie SportplÃ¤tze. Dieser EntschlieÃungsantrag soll sicherstellen, dass auch Anlagen, die von Jugendlichen genutzt werden , von den Regelungen der SportanlagenlÃ¤rmschutzverordnung erfasst werden und Rechtssicherheit erfahren, um die Bereitstellung von wohnortnahen Angeboten zu fÃ¶rdern. (â¦) Bislang besteht die Gefahr, dass Jugendliche an den Rand der StÃ¤dte gedrÃ¤ngt werden, da Kommunen Angebote fÃ¼r Jugendliche aus Angst vor Klagen ungerne wohnortnah bereitstellen.(â¦)

Der Gesetzgeber forciert also seit neuestem den wohnortnahen, zentralen Bau solcher Einrichtungen. Und leiser als der angrenzende Sportplatzbetrieb ist der Dirtpark allemal.

*


> *#Ich werde heute Abend anwesend sein und bin auf den Dialog gespannt, falls er konstruktiv entstehen kann#*


*
Das ist gut â und auch wir sind gespannt. 

*


> *# Meine Position wird fÃ¼r ein Projekt dieser Art aber an anderer Stelle sein*


*
Bisher wurden die Kinder/Jugendlichen immer wieder vertrÃ¶stet und nach dem St.-Florians-Prinzip hin und her, quer durch das Gemeindegebiet von Bonn geschoben. Keiner wollte sie wirklich haben. Die Stadt Bonn hat nun (endlich!) einen geeigneten Platz gefunden. Insoweit: Welche âandere Stelleâ, ggf. tatsÃ¤chlich besser geeignete Stelle, schwebt Dir den ganz konkret vor? 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportreisenwest (22. August 2012)

Hallo Eifelwolf,
das ist ja mal ein ausführlicher Post. 

*# Die beteiligten Gremien der Stadt Bonn, haben sich bisher schon viele Gedanken gemacht.....*
Ich glaube der Politik definitiv nicht, dass dies objektiv gemacht wurde. Es gibt die Rheinaue mit dem Skaterpark, bereiche entlang der Autobahn wo H&S / Radon jetzt baut und bestimmt noch viele andere Flächen. Aber an allen Flächen gibt es andere Interessen und Gegner. H&S hat den Bauplatz auch erst erhalten nachdem Chris gedroht hat aus Bonn wegzuziehen.


*# Das PKW-Aufkommen wird gering sein........*
So eine Studie des DIMB kann nicht generell als Grundlage dienen. Wo ist der nächste vergleichbare Dirt- oder Bikepark?  Es kommt recht sicher zu einem erhöhten PKW Aufkommen. Die Stadt müsste das Areal nur vom Sportplatz aus zugänglich machen, das Areal komplett einzäunen und am Sportplatz  einen Parkplatz bauen. Und das ist teuer. Es darf nicht sein, dass durch die Winzerstr., den Rochusweg und den Eulenweg mehr PKWs dorthin gelangen. 

*# Enduro- und Downhillfahrer werden nicht angesprochen....*
Das ist erst einmal die Idee. Ein Park dieser Art wird auch Randbereiche der anderen Biker anlocken. 

*# Lärmbelästigung..*
Da stimme ich Dir zu. Auch ein Bolzplatz hätte einen erhöhten Lärmpegel. 
Allerdings ist das Schwimmbad und der andere Fussballplatz viel zu weit entfernt um als Vergleich herangezogen zu werden. 

Ich bin gespannt
Gruss


----------



## SCM (22. August 2012)

sportreisenwest schrieb:


> Hallo Eifelwolf,
> das ist ja mal ein ausführlicher Post.
> 
> *# Die beteiligten Gremien der Stadt Bonn, haben sich bisher schon viele Gedanken gemacht.....*
> Ich glaube der Politik definitiv nicht, dass dies objektiv gemacht wurde. Es gibt die Rheinaue mit dem Skaterpark, bereiche entlang der Autobahn wo H&S / Radon jetzt baut und bestimmt noch viele andere Flächen. Aber an allen Flächen gibt es andere Interessen und Gegner. H&S hat den Bauplatz auch erst erhalten nachdem Chris gedroht hat aus Bonn wegzuziehen.



Rückfrage: Wenn es "nicht objektiv" geschehen ist, wie ist es dann geschehen und welches waren die Gründe für diese "nicht objektive" Entscheidung?



sportreisenwest schrieb:


> *# Das PKW-Aufkommen wird gering sein........*
> So eine Studie des DIMB kann nicht generell als Grundlage dienen. Wo ist der nächste vergleichbare Dirt- oder Bikepark?  Es kommt recht sicher zu einem erhöhten PKW Aufkommen. Die Stadt müsste das Areal nur vom Sportplatz aus zugänglich machen, das Areal komplett einzäunen und am Sportplatz  einen Parkplatz bauen. Und das ist teuer. Es darf nicht sein, dass durch die Winzerstr., den Rochusweg und den Eulenweg mehr PKWs dorthin gelangen.



Ich unterstütze hier rein empirisch Eifelwolfs These. In den 15 Jahren, die ich nun auf dem MTB in sämtlichen Disziplinen unterwegs bin, ist mir abgesehen von kommerziellen Bikeparks kein legaler oder illegaler Spot bekannt, an dem es nach Fertigstellung zu einem höheren PKW-Aufkommen gekommen ist. Die Nutzer reisen zu 95%+ mit dem Fahrrad an und 5-10 Auto mehr am Tag sind nicht signifikant, vor allem nicht in einem Wendehammer/Gebiet, in dem Eltern ihre Kinder mit dem Auto vom Kindergarten abholen. In den ersten Wochen ist möglicherweise mit einem höheren PKW-Aufkommen zu rechnen, da ein vermehrtes Interesse von Eltern bestehen wird, die mit ihren Sprösslingen mal zum Anschauen vorbei fahren. Dieser Effekt wird jedoch nur kurzfristig messbar und meines Erachtens nicht spürbar sein. Und gerade die Spürbarkeit ist ausschlaggebendes Kriterium.



sportreisenwest schrieb:


> *# Enduro- und Downhillfahrer werden nicht angesprochen....*
> Das ist erst einmal die Idee. Ein Park dieser Art wird auch Randbereiche der anderen Biker anlocken.



Da kann ich nichts gegen sagen, allerdings ist es kein Argument, welches die Anwohner für ihre Interessen verwenden können, da es sie nicht betrifft. Das ist eher eine Frage, die die Forstverwaltung betrifft. Diese wird über die Strecke eher glücklich sein, da weniger Leute in den Wäldern Schaufel und Spitzhacke auspacken und auf legal errichtete, gut ausgebaute Strecken zurückgreifen.



sportreisenwest schrieb:


> *# Lärmbelästigung..*
> Da stimme ich Dir zu. Auch ein Bolzplatz hätte einen erhöhten Lärmpegel.
> Allerdings ist das Schwimmbad und der andere Fussballplatz viel zu weit entfernt um als Vergleich herangezogen zu werden.



Dirtbiking ist eine der ruhigsten Sportarten, die ich kenne. Wenn die Anwohner aus Immissionsschutzgründen die direkte Wahl zwischen dem Kindergarten und dem Dirtbikeplatz hätten, würden sie wohl den Dirtbikeplatz wählen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2012)

Es ist ja eigentlich kein Wunder, das es immer ewig dauert bis ein Projekt in die Tat umgesetzt werden kann. Wenn sich die Biker untereinander schon nicht grün sind. Wer glaubt denn, wenn das nun ein Reitstall und kein Dirtplatz werden sollte, das sich dann die Reiter untereinander zerfleischen würden? Es kommt noch dazu das der Reitstall warscheinlich schon stehen würde.Ohne das sich ein Anwohner beschwert hätte. Lieber Bernd für wen willst du dich denn nun entscheiden? Für die Kids? Die man unterstützen sollte weil sie für ihre Sache eintreten ( was ja auch nicht normal ist). Oder für die armen ( durch Kinder erschreckten) Anwohner?

Ein sich über soviel Blödsinn stark aufregender Stunt-beck


----------



## luckylocke (22. August 2012)

Lieber Bernd,

wohnst Du eigentlich noch in Dottendorf? 
Wenn ja, solltest Du die Solidarität mit deinen Nachbarn in den Vordergrund stellen und nicht so tun, als ob Du ein objektiver Biker wärst.


----------



## trialelmi (22. August 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Wenn ja, solltest Du die Solidarität mit deinen Nachbarn in den Vordergrund stellen


Warum sollte er das denn machen. Haben die Kiddies nicht ein Recht auf so einem Platz. Überall sonst wird man weggejagt als Pänz und wenn es schon so eine tolle Initiative gibt, sollte man sich nicht dagegen stellen finde ish.
Ich bin übrigens kein Dirtbiker, begrüße aber solche Aktivitäten, um die Kiddies von den Fernsehern und Computern fernzuhalten und mit diesen sinnvollere Sachen zu machen, welche einem auch im Leben helfen, indem man Fitness und Reaktion lernt, was einem im täglichen Strassenverkehr sehr hilfreich ist. Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen...
Mein Favorit war aber auch der erstere oben auf dem Venusberg, welcher ja der Erholung der Tiere dienen soll. Das ist mir in sofern völlig unvolständig, wenn man weiss das genau da oben ein Hundeverein ist, welcher auch die Wiese nutz. Sicher nicht zur Erholung, wenn man das Gekläffe dort oft hört. Das ist sicher störender, als dirtende Kiddies.


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. August 2012)

*Nachfolgend ein paar meiner Eindrücke zu der gestrigen Bürgerversammlung zum Thema "Dirtbike-Parcours" in Bonn-Dottendorf, zu der die dortige CDU-Ortsgruppe als Veranstalter eingeladen hatte. Leider war niemand offiziell von der das Grundstück zur Verfügung stellenden Stadt Bonn anwesend. Die Stadtverwaltung denkt lt. gestriger Info jedoch derzeit über eine eigene Bürgerbeteiligung im Rahmen des Beschlussverfahrens nach.

Lt. Veranstalter hat es noch keine so gut besuchte Bürgerversammlung in Dottendorf gegeben. Hier ein Bild des "leicht überfüllten" Saales...





...und ein Blick auf das Podium:





Die Diskussion selber wurde weitestgehend sachlich geführt. Leider war die Organisation von "Frage/Antwort" nicht ganz perfekt, so dass manche Fragestellung im Laufe des Abends gar nicht oder nicht zufriedenstellend beantwortet werden konnte. Dennoch war es sehr wichtig, auch einmal die Argumente des jeweiligen Gegners kennenzulernen. Manch einer Anregung, wie z. B. dem Problem der Zuwegung ggf. an einer KiTa vorbei, kann nun seitens der Elterninitiative schon im Planungsstadium Rechnung getragen werden. 

Auf der anderen Seite wurde insbesondere die Vorstellung der geplanten Fläche, die kleiner und mit größerem Abstand zur Bebauung als allgemein erwartet erfolgen soll, mit großem Interesse und einigem Wohlwollen zur Kenntnis genommen. 

Die die Elterninitiative unterstützenden Vereine "Hertha Bonn", "SV Sturmvogel" und die DIMB informierten die Bürgerversammlung ebenfalls mit viel Herzblut über Problemlösungen im Detail (mir ist da insbesondere das Nutzungsangebot der Hertha-Infrastruktur positiv im Gedächtnis geblieben), angedachte Konstrukte einschl. Versicherung und Wahrnehmung der Aufsichtspflicht  und das Dirten allgemein.

Insgesamt war es wichtig, einmal miteinander zu sprechen und Argumente auszutauschen. Dieser Dialog soll nun grundsätzlich fortgeführt werden. Nicht zuletzt soll der Dirtbike-Park nicht gegen die Anwohner, sondern auch für die Anwohner errichtet werden.

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. August 2012)

Hi,
schön zu hören, dass es auch sachlich geht. 

Sehr schade, dass niemand von der Stadt anwesend war, mir unverständlich 

Danke für das Engagement, sowohl seitens der Vereine als auch der DIMB-Leute!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Marc B (23. August 2012)

ich war leider beruflich unterwegs und habe die diskussion verpasst. wurde denn auch über die problematik des trails, den die kids mit ihren dirtbikes runterfahren (kommen ja aus ippendorf) gesprochen? da sehe ich nämlich enorm viel konfliktpotenzial...


----------



## Inga_BN (24. August 2012)

Hier ist der Artikel im Nachgang zur Bürgerversammlung: 
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/lokales/bonn/Viele-Fragen-bleiben-offen-article839570.html


----------



## Marc B (24. August 2012)

Eben gab es im Wiesengrund ein Outdoor-Bürgergespräch, bin da mit meinem Hund lang und wurde gefragt, ob mein Bike ein "dirtbike" sei und wo da die Unterschiede liegen


----------



## Trekki (25. August 2012)

Dein Hund wird mit einem Dirtbike verwechselt


----------



## Inga_BN (29. August 2012)

Aufgrund der vielen Gegenanträge wurde die Entscheidung über den möglichen Standort auf Ende September vertagt. Wir bereiten jetzt zusammen mit der Verwaltung das Bürgerinformationsgespräch vor. Termin gebe ich Euch noch bekannt. 
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...eidung-erst-Ende-September-article842857.html


----------



## trialelmi (29. August 2012)

Was ich komisch finde ist, sobald Geld im Spiel ist wirds sofort bewilligt. 
Damit meine ich den Bikepark in der Größe von 12000m², welcher diesen Herbst fertiggestellt werden soll. Das Gelände in Lengsdorf und es gehört zu dem neuen Riesenneubau von Bike Discount, welcher sich vor dem ALDI links befindet. Rechts kommt der Bikeshop mit allen Schikanen. Das ist zwar Offtopic, aber ich denke erwähnenswert.
Ich finde die Hundewiese in Ippendorf immer noch die bessere Alternative, da dort die Jäger und Hundehalter nur ihr Untreiben walten lassen. Als Waldruhezone ist die sicher nur auf dem Papier...


----------



## sun909 (29. August 2012)

Bla bla, die Fauna wird untersucht... 

mit anderen Worten, sie versuchen jetzt irgendein Gemüse dahin zu karren, was fast ausgestorben ist und sich zufällig auf diese Wiese verirrt hat.

Kein Wunder, dass die Kids sich einfach so austoben, da kommt man sich ja fast vor wie Kafka...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Marc B (31. August 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Eben gab es im Wiesengrund ein Outdoor-Bürgergespräch, bin da mit meinem Hund lang und wurde gefragt, ob mein Bike ein "dirtbike" sei und wo da die Unterschiede liegen



Das war dann wohl das hier: "Der Bürger Bund hat nach einer Ortsbegehung mit Anliegern gefordert, auch Standort-Alternativen zu untersuchen sowie einen Lageplan mit Modellskizze über die Bahn in Dottendorf vorzulegen. "


----------



## Deleted 6320 (5. September 2012)

Nach der Entwicklung in der Sache glaube ich wirklich das die jetzt "dirtenden" Kids ein Trainingsgelände dort nicht mehr erleben werden (so lange sie "dirten").
Die Gründe für die Gegenwehr sind zum Großteil aber selbst erzeugt. Ich selbst fahre seit 25 Jahren intensiv MTB und habe lange Jahre im F.A.-Schmidtweg gewohnt. Dort wohnen viele "ältere" Semester die sich, vor allem auf dem an den Wald grenzenden Weg, oft durch Biker gestört fühlen. Sie können die verschiedenen Spezies Biker nicht unterscheiden, was völlig normal ist. Das Auftreten der "Dirt"-Biker gerade im Waldstück vor der Wiese trägt sicher nicht dazu bei Verständnis zu ernten, dort wird leider oft die Sau rausgelassen. Wie oft sind "Dirter" (ich kann die Spezies unterscheiden) aus dem Wald über den Bach "gejumpt" und haben fast (oder tatsächlich) jemanden angefahren. Dazu diekamikazeartigen Fahrten hinter die Garagen und über die Holzbrücke richtung Friesdorf? Die jetzige Gegenwehr kann ich da nur als selbst verschuldet ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (5. September 2012)

Heute morgen war ein interessanter Leserbrief im GA: sinngemäß ist der Platz zur Zeit ein Hundeklo, welches für die Anwohner sehr bequem ist. Die Schreiberin findet es dann doch besser die Jugend und den Sport zu fördern. Einen Link finde ich leider nicht.

-trekki


----------



## HTXLector13 (8. September 2012)

Hallo Inga,

ich habe die Diskussion als Bonner Bike bisher nur "von außen" verfolgt und mir meine Gedanken gemacht. Wenn man jetzt aber sieht, mit welchen Mittel Ihr versucht, Eure Interessen durchzusetzen, muss man sich einmischen:

Du hast in deinem Beitrag in diesem Forum vom 4.8.12, 12:51 Uhr, jetzt - nämlich nach Deiner Änderung am 23.8.12 - folgendes stehen:

"Das einzige Gelände, welches wir von der Stadt bisher vorgeschlagen bekommen haben, befindet sich am Stadtrand von Tannenbusch, im Landesprojekt"Grünes C", Nähe Zoppoter Straße. Dieses Gelände haben wir jedoch abgelehnt, da es aus unserer Sicht viel zu weit weg ist."

Ursprünglich hattest Du aber folgendes geschrieben:

"Das einzige Gelände, welches wir von der Stadt bisher vorgeschlagen bekommen haben, befindet sich am Stadtrand von Tannenbusch, im Landesprojekt "Grünes C", Nähe Zoppoter Straße. Dieses Gelände haben wir jedoch abgelehnt, da es aus unserer Sicht viel zu weit weg ist *und es in einem sozial problematischen Umfeldf liegt.*"


Genau dies - Ablehnung wegen sozial problematischem Umfeld - war und ist Deine Meinung, deshalb hast Du damals das Gelände in Tannenbusch abgelehnt. Weil man hieran aber ganz deutlich erkennt, dass es bei dem ganzen Projekt nicht um die Kinder und Jugendlichen Bonns, sondern um Eure drei Jungen aus Ippendorf geht, hast du die Worte in Deinem Beitrag im nachhinein gestrichen. Ich lese in diesem Forum oft, dass die Kinder an diesem Projekt lernen können, wie Politik funktioniert. So funktioniert sie aber nicht: Du versuchst im Nachhinein, die Leser dieses Forum über die Tatsachen und wahren Motive zu täuschen. 
Die Bürgerstiftung Bonn, die das Geld für das Projekt bereitstellt, setzt sich für das Allgemeinwohl in der Stadt Bonn ein. Es ist da schon fast überheblich, einen Standort abzulehnen, weil er "in sozial problematischem Umfeld" liegt. Zu dieser Meinung später nicht mehr zu stehen und sie "heimlich" in diesem Forum zu löschen, ist aber schon Missbrauch für egoistische Interessen. Man sollte eigentlich die Stifung und den GA darüber informieren, was hier gespielt wird. Ich unterstütze seit Jahren bedürftige Kinder in Bonn, die nicht in Ippendorf wohnen können. Wenn die Birt-Bike-Anlage, wie vom Bürger Bund Bonn vorgeschlagen, am Haus der Jugend  (8.500 qm Sportfläche!) errichtet wird, würden sicherlich einige Bewohner Bonns Bikes spenden, die dann auch von Kindern aus weniger vermögenden Familien ausgeliehen und genutzt werden können. Am Haus der Jugend kann man Leihbikes nämlich durch die Mitarbeiter des Jugendzentrums ausgeben lassen, Euer Vorschlag begünstigt dagegen nur die Kinder, deren Eltern ein solches Einkommen haben, dass sie ihren Kindern Bikes schenken können.
Zu deinem letzten Argument (das Du nicht gelöscht hast) "Tannenbusch sei zu weit weg von Ippendorf": Mit dem Bus fährt man von Ippendorf nach Tannebusch 35 Minuten, zu dem Gelände hinter dem F.A.Schmidt-Platz in Dottendorf aber 55 Minuten! Es geht also in Wirklichkeit auch nicht um die Fahrzeit, sondern darum, dass die Kids durch den Venusberg zum Dirt-Bike-Platz fahren können. Warum sagt Ihr das dann nicht  auch ehrlich? Weil Ehrlichkeit zur Ablehnung dieses Standortes führen würde! Was sollen die Kids in diesem Forum daraus lernen? Nachträgliches Manipulieren ist besser als Ehrlichkeit?
Das ganze Projekt ist ein schlechtes Beispiel für Lobby-Politik und "Bürgerverdummung". Mit biken und ehrlichem Einsatz für Kinder und Jugendliche in Bonn hat dies nichts zu tun.

Gruss
HTXLector


----------



## SCM (8. September 2012)

HTXLector13 schrieb:


> Hallo Inga,
> 
> ich habe die Diskussion als Bonner Bike bisher nur "von außen" verfolgt und mir meine Gedanken gemacht. Wenn man jetzt aber sieht, mit welchen Mittel Ihr versucht, Eure Interessen durchzusetzen, muss man sich einmischen:
> 
> ...




Sich hier anzumelden, um eine Diskussion auf dem "Niveau" starten zu wollen, ist ziemlich erbärmlich.

Egal, was ursprünglich in dem zitierte Posting von Inga stand - niemand, der bei klarem Verstand ist, wird Tannenbusch als ernsthafte Alternative zu Dottendorf ansehen, weil der Dirtplatz kein Sozialprojekt sein soll, um der Tannenbuscher Jugend kostenfrei neue Fahrräder zu spendieren. Ich wohne jetzt - mit kurzer Unterbrechung - seit 31 Jahren in Bonn, bin hier aufgewachsen und habe einschlägige Erfahrungen mit jedem Stadtteil gemacht. Niemand aus meinem Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis käme ernsthaft auf die Idee, Tannenbusch als sinnvollen Ort für eine Sportstätte vorzuschlagen, bei der die Sportgeräte im Schnitt 1500 Euro kosten.

Dass Du insofern von "Leihbikes" sprichst, die Bürger für ärmere Kinder spenden würden, zeigt nur, dass Du absolut keine Ahnung von dem Sport hast, um den es geht. Das hat nämlich mit ein paar lustigen Erdhügeln, über die Kinder mit ihren Kinderrädern rollen, NICHTS zu tun. Hier ein kleines Lehrvideo:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/In-The-Woods-with-Amir-Kabbani-2012.html

Am Haus der Jugend habe ich als Jugendlicher in den 90ern häufig Basketball gespielt - tolles Umfeld, wirklich. Dort bin ich immer mit einem alten Schrottrad hingefahren, weil mein MTB sonst nicht mit nach Hause gekommen wäre - ich bin dort mit mehr Messern (Butterflies und Springmesser) konfrontiert worden, als in meiner Küchenschublade sind. Meinen Kindern würde ich den Besuch des Platzes heute definitiv verbieten, weil ich auf derartige soziale Experimente überhaupt keinen Wert lege.

Das "Spiel", das hier vermeintlich gespielt wird, heißt übrigens "Vernunft". Lies dich mal ein paar Stunden in das Forum ein, beschäftige dich mit der Materie, schau dir ähnliche Projekte in anderen Städten an, und melde dich _anschließend_ noch mal zu Wort. _*Es geht hier nämlich nicht um einen Einsatz für Kinder und Jugendliche*_ - die Prämisse, auf der dein Geschwafel basiert, ist von vornherein falsch! Es geht um einen gewachsenen Sport mit fixen Anforderungen an Material und Streckenbeschaffenheit - und nicht um einen beliebigen Kinderspielplatz! _*Es ist KEIN Projekt, welches einen sozialen oder integrativen Ansatz verfolgt, sondern ein SPORT(!)projekt. Das Sportstätten häufig eine soziale Komponente haben, ist lediglich Nebeneffekt.
*_ 
Nachdem wir jetzt mit Naturschutz, Verkehrsproblemen und Benachteiligung von sozial Schwachen durch sind, kann sich bitte, bitte noch jemand anmelden, der eine vermeintlich rassistische oder religiöse Komponente in die Diskussion einführt? Dann sind endlich alle Stereotypen versammelt, die in eine derart kleinbürgerliche Diskussion gehören.

Übrigens: *TANNENBUSCH IST, EBENSO WIE DAS HAUS DER JUGEND, EIN SOZIAL PROBLEMATISCHES UND FÜR KINDER UND JUGENDLICHE MIT WERTVOLLER SPORTAUSRÜSTUNG GEFÄHRLICHES UMFELD!* Keine Sorge Lektor, ich lösche das hier nicht, brauchste Dir nicht für einen Monat kopieren, um dann irgendwann die Menschen mit Deiner sensationellen Wahrheit zu belästigen.


----------



## HTXLector13 (8. September 2012)

Hallo Waldschrat,

vorab nur ganz kurz:
Du schreibst, "*Es geht hier nämlich nicht um einen Einsatz für Kinder und Jugendliche sondern um ein Sportprojekt".* Ich hatte in der bisherigen Diskussion den Eindruck, dass gerade der Einsatz für Kinder und Jugendliche herausgestellt wird (was ich auch gut fand).
Du hast in diesem Forum auf den SubCulture e.V. hingewiesen. Dann weisst Du sicher, wo Subculture seine erste Halfpipe errichtet hat: In Tannenbusch!
Was war daran falsch?
Viele Grüße
HTXLector


----------



## SCM (8. September 2012)

HTXLector13 schrieb:


> Hallo Waldschrat,
> 
> vorab nur ganz kurz:
> Du schreibst, "*Es geht hier nämlich nicht um einen Einsatz für Kinder und Jugendliche sondern um ein Sportprojekt".* Ich hatte in der bisherigen Diskussion den Eindruck, dass gerade der Einsatz für Kinder und Jugendliche herausgestellt wird (was ich auch gut fand).
> ...



Es geht übrigens gerade nicht um den Einsatz für Kinder und Jugendliche,  sondern um den Einsatz für einen Nischensport, der zufälligerweise  verstärkt von Jugendlichen ausgeübt wird. "Kinder" im Wortsinne machen  ca. 1 Prozent aus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das überwiegende  Altersspektrum der Nutzer des Platzes 15-21 sein wird, wobei Ausnahmen  eher nach oben als nach unten vorhanden sein werden.

Weiter mit Gegenfragen, weil mir der grundsätzliche Stil nicht gefällt:

1. @erste Halfpipe: Nein, weiß ich nicht. Auch nicht "sicher" - ich habe es grundsätzlich nicht so mit Suggestivfragen. Wo habe ich gesagt, dass die Errichtung der ersten Halfpipe durch den SubCulture e.V. in Tannenbusch falsch war?
2. Was hat die Errichtung der ersten Halfpipe in Tannenbusch durch den Subculture e.V. mit dem geplanten Dirtbike-Platz zu tun?
3. Was hat die Tatsache, dass ich Eingangs auf den Subculture verwiesen habe, mit der Frage zu tun, wo der Platz am sinnvollsten errichtet werden soll?

Wenn das vernünftig beantwortet ist, kann man _zur Sache_ weiter diskutieren. Bis dahin hat deine Antwort nichts mit _der Sache_ zu tun.


----------



## HTXLector13 (9. September 2012)

Hallo Waldschrat,
ich finde die Arbeit von SubCulture gut, wenn du nicht wusstes, dass die in Tannebusch ihre erste Halfpipe errichtet haben, ist das ok, es zeigt doch aber auch, dass die Ablehnung von Standorten, weil sie "ein sozialer Brennpunkt" seien, etwas kurzsichtig und vielleicht voreilig ist. Kennst Du die vorgeschlagene Fläche im Grünen C?

In der Sache geht es doch um die Auswahl des besten Standortes in einem transparenten Verfahren und mit ehrlichen Argumenten.

Wer erst einen Standort wegen der Nähe zu "einem sozial problematischen Umfeld" ablehnt, dies dann aber später ohne jeden Kommentar im Forum löscht, der argumentiert nicht ehrlich.

Wenn Du jetzt schreibst, das "überwiegende  Altersspektrum der Nutzer des Platzes wird 15-21 sein, wobei Ausnahmen  eher nach oben als nach unten vorhanden sein werden", hast Du völlig Recht. Die Elterninitiative behauptet aber gegenüber den Politikern, die bikenden Nutzer seien Kinder. Die SPD hat wegen dieser Falschinformation in ihrer Pressemitteilung über die Nutzer geschrieben: "Sie sind zu alt, um von Mama mit dem Auto gebracht zu werden, und zu jung für abendliche Trinkgelage". Dies beruht doch ersichtlich darauf, dass hier mit falschen Informationen getrickst wird und eine offene, die wirklichen Tatsachen berücksichtigende Diskussion von den Eltern der drei Kinder  nicht gewollt ist. 
Die Eltern  der drei gehen nicht ehrlich und offen mit ihrem Anliegen und ihren Argumenten um, sondern sagen  und schreiben das, was ihnen (vermeintlich) dient, was ihren Interessen irgendwie schaden könnte wird aber verschwiegen oder nachträglich gelöscht. 

Die Eltern sollten den Politikern und Anwohnern sagen, dass es nicht um den sozialen Einsatz für Kinder und Jugendliche (sondern "nur" den Sport) geht und die Nutzer 15 bis 21 Jahre, eher älter, sein werden. Dann  kann  auch der beste Standort ausgewählt werden (Wovor hat ein 21 Jähriger eigentlich auf dem Gelände des Hauses der Jugend Angst?).

Ein mit Tricks und Manipulation erschlichener Standort wird nicht dauerhaft sein und dem guten Anliegen letztlich mehr schaden als nutzen.

Viele Grüße
HTXLector


----------



## SCM (9. September 2012)

Mir ist das zu Verschwörungstheoretisch. Ich sehe auch nicht, weshalb (jugendliche) Nischensportler, die sich seit Jahren einen solchen Ort in der Umgebung wünschen, nun plötzlich darunter leiden sollen, dass (vermeintlich) Fehlinformationen verbreitet wurden, *die jedoch selbst bei Richtigkeit keinerlei Schaden für irgendeine Beteiligte Fraktion - weder Anwohner noch Sportler - verursachen würden.* 

Selbst wenn Deine Unterstellungen wahr wären - wären Sie ein Grund, den Platz nicht zu bauen? Nehmen wir an, alle Beteiligten, abgesehn von den Kids, die einfach nur fahren wollen, würden rund um die Uhr lügen: Politiker, Eltern, Vertreter der Bürgerinitiative, das Sportamt - alles Lug und Trug. Würde unter diesen "Lügen" jemand leiden, wenn das Ziel "Dirtbikeplatz für jugendliche Dirtbiker" endlich verwirklicht würde? Bevor Du jetzt mit benachteiligten Kindern aus sozial schwachen Familien kommst nochmal: es handelt sich um einen hochpreisigen Nischensport, nicht um einen günstigen Breitensport. Weshalb Kinder aus sozial schwachen Familien nun plötzlich gerade zu DIESEM Nischensport Zugang benötigen, ist mir unverständlich. Zumal eine Leihbikeversorgung ohnehin zum Scheitern verurteilt ist, da die Sportgeräte konstant von fähigem, mit dem fürs Dirten erforderlichen Material vertrauten Personal gewartet werden müssten, um auch nur einen Hauch von Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. 

"Dirtpark für jugendliche in sozialem Brennpunkt, potentiell gefährlichen Umfeld mit Leihbikes(!!!!) für wirtschaftlich benachteiligte Familien." - das ist SO witzig...

Was ist denn eigentlich Deine Intention bei der Sache? Dirtpark in Dottendorf ja oder nein? Irgendwas musst Du dir schließlich bei deinem ersten Posting gedacht haben.

Und wo kommt das her:
_
"Die Eltern sollten den Politikern und Anwohnern sagen, dass es nicht um  den sozialen Einsatz für Kinder und Jugendliche (sondern "nur" den  Sport)"_ 

Falsch, da der Sport nun mal überwiegend von Jugendlichen ausgeübt wird. Außerdem ist die Angelegenheit nie unter dem Deckmantel eines Sozialprojekts im Wortsinne verkauft worden. Das Label "Sozialprojekt" hast Du dir grundlos aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt.

_"geht und die Nutzer 15 bis 21 Jahre, eher älter, sein werden." _
NEIN, nicht _eher_ älter! Im Übrigen wird die Altersgruppe letztlich durch die Schwierigkeit des Parks bestimmt werden. Wenn die Sprünge eher kleiner sind, liege ich mit meiner Altersschätzung eh daneben. Ist übrigens lustig, wie ich dich manipulieren kann - ich werfe irgendwelche unbelegten Zahlen in den Raum, und du kopierst sie blindlings, weil sie in Dein Konzept passen und forderst Aufklärung von Bürgern und Anwohnern über eine "Wahrheit", die auf einer daher geredeten Aussage einer Person basiert, die Dir in einem Forum irgendwas unter einem Pseudonym erzählt. Was soll ich wissen, wie alt die Nutzer sein werden? Es handelt sich um nichts als eine _Vermutung_, die Dir anscheinend ziemlich gut in den Kram passt und daher zur Wahrheit erhoben wird. Was wäre gewesen, wenn ich 9-14 geschrieben hätte...? Wäre wohl eher ungünstig für Deine Argumentation gewesen?

Du drehst Dir alles so, dass es irgendwie zusammenpasst - *in diesem Zusammenhang weise ich darauf hin, dass Du die von mir oben gestellten Fragen nicht beantwortet hast.*

_"Dann  kann  auch der beste Standort ausgewählt werden (Wovor hat ein 21  Jähriger eigentlich auf dem Gelände des Hauses der Jugend Angst?)."_
...unglaublich. Schön selber die Altersstruktur nach Deinem Gusto verändern (s.o. - _Du_ arbeitest hier* übrigens exakt auf dem unehrlichen Niveau*, dass Du den Initiatoren des Projekts vorwirfst - Faktenverdreher! ) und dann den körperlich vermeintlich unantastbaren  21-jährigen aus der selbst geschaffenen Altersgruppe zur Stärkung der ebenso selbst geschaffenen "Argumente" einspannen. Und wenn der 21jährige am HdJ keine Angst hat, geht das für die 11-18jährigen automatisch auch alles klar? So viel Unsinn auf einen Haufen habe ich wirklich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

Ich frage mich, weshalb ich mir bei so viel Unsinn, so viel Schreiberei ohne Sinn und Verstand, ohne jeglichen Funken argumentativer Konsistenz überhaupt die Mühe mache, eine Antwort auszuarbeiten...

Also, was willst Du? Was ist Dein Ziel? Ehrlichkeit?! Fang damit lieber mal selber an...für die "alles intransparent, unsozial und überhaupt, ich will mal meine Meinung sagen"-Nummer, ist es etwas spät - wo warst Du bei den Bürgergesprächen? Das war doch genau die richtige Plattform für solch inhaltsleere Selbstdarstellung.



Bevor Du noch eine Zeile schreibst, alles noch mal im Detail:

1. Es ist kein Sozialprojekt, es ist ein Sportprojekt.
2. Das Projekt ist nie unter dem Deckmantel "Sozialprojekt" verkauft worden.
3. Dass jedes Projekt, welches jugendliche Sportler fördert, auch eine soziale Komponente beinhaltet versteht sich von selbst, darauf muss niemand hinweisen.
4. Es handelt sich um einen Nischensport, nicht um einen Breitensport, zu dem jedermann Zugang ermöglicht werden müsste.
5. Die Sportgeräte sind extrem hochpreisig - in Anbetracht der laufenden Kosten für den Sport und den Preisen für das komplette Equipment inkl. Schutzkleidung wird so mancher Golfer große Augen machen. Insofern wäre es beinahe geisteskrank, Jugendliche mit derartigem Equipment in soziale Brennpunkte zu schicken. Ich garantiere, dass das bereits im ersten Monat ziemlich viele blutige Nasen und unfreiwillige Besitzwechsel gäbe.
6. Niemand liest gerne, dass er in einem sozialen Brennpunkt wohnt. Laut aussprechen darf man die unter 5. geschilderten Bedenken offensichtlich auch nicht, da das automatisch dazu führt, dass irgendwelche Menschen mit übersteigerter sozialer Ader ihren unqualifizierten Senf zu einer Sache abgegeben müssen, die sie überhaupt nicht berührt. Insofern war es nur sinnvoll zu versuchen, der Debatte über den sozialen Brennpunkt durch Abänderung des Beitrags aus dem Weg zu gehen. Du hast die Angelegenheit jetzt aber wieder schön aufs Tablett gebracht - ich hoffe Du bist ganz stolz darauf, ein insgesamt sinnvolles und förderungswürdiges Projekt öffentlich mit Tatsachenverdrehung und Unverstand zu torpedieren. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. September 2012)

@SCM:   

Immer wieder enttäuschend und ernüchternd, dass manche Biker nichts besserses zu Tun haben, als ihren "Sport-Kollegen" ans Bein zu pinkeln.

(Aber vielleicht fährt der oder die ominöse Lector ja gar nicht selbst und hat sich hier ausschließlich angemeldet um rumzuspammen und schlechte Stimmung zu verbreiten... )


----------



## sun909 (10. September 2012)

Troll...

Und wohl vertane Zeit, dazu was zu sagen. 

Kannst ja deine eigenen 10-15jÃ¤hrigen Kinder mit 2000â¬ Bike nach Tannenbusch schicken und ihnen dann erklÃ¤ren, dass ihre RÃ¤der gerade von den komischen Jungs mit Messer in der Hand kurzerhand zu "LeihrÃ¤dern" gewandelt worden sind...

Hier wird zu Argumenten und Methoden gegriffen, die schon ein wenig lÃ¤cherlich sind.

Aber SCM hat sich ja sogar die MÃ¼he gemacht und den Murks beantwortet, danke fÃ¼r das Aufopfern!

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (10. September 2012)

Ich denke, dass man zu einem derartigen Unsinn auf jeden Fall qualifiziert Stellung nehmen muss, auch wenn ich beim Schreiben der Antwort Schreikrämpfe ob der Frechheit nur mit Mühe bekämpfen konnte.

Hier lesen sicher auch noch ein paar besorgte Anwohner mit, die sich über jeden Stolperstein, der dem Projekt in den Weg gelegt wird, insgeheim freuen. Unqualifizierte und destruktive Ansätze sollten daher im Keim erstickt werden, um die Debatte nicht weiter zu verwässern oder gar einen querulatorischen Kleinkrieg hinaufzubeschwören - letztlich geht es nämlich nicht um ein Atomkraftwerk, eine Haftanstalt oder eine Diskothek im gemischt genutzten Gebiet, sondern um junge, sportlich aktive Menschen, die ihren Sport in Frieden ausüben wollen, ohne irgendjemanden durch die Ausübung zu belästigen.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. September 2012)

SCM schrieb:


> ...letztlich geht es nämlich [...] um junge, sportlich aktive Menschen, die ihren Sport in Frieden ausüben wollen, ohne irgendjemanden durch die Ausübung zu belästigen.




Vielen Dank und bitte weiter so. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das Projekt in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft durchzusetzen ist. Und dazu ist die Meinung im IBC scheinbar nicht unerheblich.
Denn wie sich in der Vergangenheit schon einige Male gezeigt hat und jetzt wieder zeigt, melden sich betroffene Nicht-Bker (Bürger, Förster) extra hier an. Werden diese mit blödsinnigen oder extrem unfreundlichen Beiträgen konfrontiert, kann sich deren Einstellung gegenüber solch einem Projekt im "real life" (bspw. Bürgerdiskussionen etc. ) noch weiter ins negative verschieben.


----------



## Inga_BN (11. September 2012)

Jetzt noch das Bürgerinformationsgespräch nächste Woche (20.09.) und dann Ende September die Entscheidung im Stadtrat, dann wissen wir, ob es einen Dirtbikepark geben wird. 
Danke an dieser Stelle sowohl für Eure Unterstützung als auch Eure kritischen Anmerkungen.


----------



## Inga_BN (26. September 2012)

Nach langer Debatte (über zwei Stunden) hat die Bezirksvertretung für den Standort in Dottendorf gestimmt. Am Donnerstag muss noch der Hauptausschuss final abstimmen.


----------



## Inga_BN (27. September 2012)

Am Standort in Tannenbusch am KBE-Dreieck soll möglicherweise ein zweiter (!) Dirtbikeplatz entstehen, so steht es heute im GA:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...h-fuer-Dirt-Biker-geeignet-article867050.html


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2012)

Inga_BN schrieb:


> Am Standort in Tannenbusch am KBE-Dreieck soll möglicherweise ein zweiter (!) Dirtbikeplatz entstehen, so steht es heute im GA:
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...h-fuer-Dirt-Biker-geeignet-article867050.html


 
Dafür müsste allerdings jemand bereit sein, die Trägerschaft zu übernehmen. Die Stadt selbst will, wie wir ja nun oft genug gehört haben, selbst nur insoweit in der Verantwortung stehen, wie es unvermeidbar ist. Da müsste der Rat der Stadt Bonn also die Verwaltung schon explizit mit der Trägerschaft beauftragen. Und dies wird sicherlich wieder über die Kostenschiene totgeredet.

Hier noch der Link bezüglich der positiven Entscheidung in der Bezirksvertretung am Dienstag . , die der  heutigen Entscheidung des Hauptausschusses vorausging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inga_BN (27. September 2012)

Heute haben wir die endgültige Zusage für den Platz in Dottendorf bekommen! 
Der Hauptausschuss hat sich an die Empfehlung der Bezirksvertretung gehalten und sich deutlich für den Platz in Dottendorf ausgesprochen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2012)




----------



## Marc B (29. September 2012)

Wann fängt der Bau an?


----------



## Inga_BN (30. September 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wann fängt der Bau an?



Hi Marc, 

wir müssen jetzt erst mal die Mountainbikeabteilung bei Sturmvogel gründen, die Planung angehen, den Bauantrag stellen, Erde organisieren usw., wie viel Zeit das in Anspruch nehmen wird, kann ich derzeit nicht sagen, ein paar Monate wirds wohl noch brauchen, da es auch keinen Sinn macht im Winter anzufangen.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. Oktober 2012)

Wird sich die Mountainbikeabteilung primär um den Dirt-Park drehen oder ist es auch beabsichtigt, dass sich andere MTB-Bereiche wie z.B. Cross Country mit Trainingsterminen, sonstigen Veranstaltungen, etc. pp. dort (langfristig?) etablieren?


----------



## trialelmi (1. Oktober 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wird sich die Mountainbikeabteilung primär um den Dirt-Park drehen oder ist es auch beabsichtigt, dass sich andere MTB-Bereiche wie z.B. Cross Country mit Trainingsterminen, sonstigen Veranstaltungen, etc. pp. dort (langfristig?) etablieren?


Oder die Sparte Trial, die es ja auch noch gibt.


----------



## Inga_BN (2. Oktober 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wird sich die Mountainbikeabteilung primär um den Dirt-Park drehen oder ist es auch beabsichtigt, dass sich andere MTB-Bereiche wie z.B. Cross Country mit Trainingsterminen, sonstigen Veranstaltungen, etc. pp. dort (langfristig?) etablieren?



Hallo AndiBonn86,

Im Moment werden wir uns primär um den Dirtbike Park kümmern, aber es ist durchaus denkbar, die MTB Abteilung auch mit weiteren Facetten dieses Sports auszubauen. 

Aber dazu müssen sich halt Leute finden, die sich in diesen Bereichen mit engagieren  und sich im Verein einbringen 

Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (1. November 2012)

Kurzer Status: 

Die außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung von Sturmvogel Bonn e.V. zur Abteilungsgründung Dirtbike wird am 17.11.2012 stattfinden. Wer Interesse hat zu kommen und uns unterstützen möchte, dem schicken wir gern die Einladung zu. Bitte schreibt uns kurz eine E-mail an: [email protected]

Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (15. November 2012)

Kurze Info zum Stand der Dinge: 

Am letzten Montag haben wir mit Vertretern der Verwaltung und unserem Architekten die genaue Lage des Dirtparks besprochen. Vorausgegangen war Ende Oktober ein Gespräch mit dem Bauordnungsamt, der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde und dem Sport- u. Bäderamt zur Vorbereitung des Baugenehmigungsverfahrens. 

Die Antragsgegner haben für den 20.11. über den BürgerBundBonn eine Große Anfrage im Umweltausschuss initiiert. Dem Begründungsschreiben kann man entnehmen, dass die bereits ihre Rechtsanwälte aktiviert haben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass versucht werden wird, eine Klage gegen das Projekt einzureichen. 
http://www2.bonn.de/bo_ris/daten/o/pdf/12/1213307.pdf und http://www2.bonn.de/bo_ris/daten/o/pdf/12/1213307ED2.pdf


----------



## Pete04 (18. November 2012)

Das ist ja so was von fürchterlich... man merke sich Marcel Schmitt und die BBB für die nächsten Wahlen - so kleinkariert wie hier die Grünfläche sediert wird kann Kommune ja garnix mehr können (wenn jeder m² Stadtgrund erst mal ad absurdum Schutzgebiet ist sind wir als Gesellschaft schon weit gekommen...) So was von traurig bei all' eurem Engagement...Daumen hoch dass keine schutzwürdigen Schnecken im Hang schnecken... (sollen 'se alle Matzes Kräutergarten ins Nirwana nagen...) LG, der Pete - verstört über so einen Supergau von vermeintlichem Jungpolitikerprofilierungsgehabe...:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (19. November 2012)

Jetzt wird der Goldhamster rausgeholt und formalistisch auf Zeit gespielt. 

Letztlich kommt es nur noch darauf an, wer den längeren Atem hat. Die zu erwartende Klage ist natürlich auch recht nervig, vor allem wenn man sich die Dauer verwaltungsrechtlicher Verfahren anschaut. Die Tatsache, dass ein Arbeitskreis gegen die Sache gebildet wurde und mindestens 17 Gegenanträge eingegangen sind, zeigt, mit wem man es auf der Gegenseite zu tun hat: Menschen mit sehr viel Zeit zum Ausleben ihrer tendenziell destruktiven Haltung gegenüber allem, was sie nicht kennen oder irrational fürchten. Liebe Mitleser: Es sind nur Jugendliche auf Fahrrädern...

Interessant wäre, ob diese Wellen bei der Planung eines Bolzplatzes auch geschlagen worden wären - zahlreiche Argumente in der Stellungnahme beziehen sich nämlich nicht mehr konkret auf die Nutzung als Dirtplatz sondern generell auf die dem Ursprungszweck dienende Nutzung des Platzes. Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt...

Ich halte es für essentiell, nun Sachlichkeit zu bewahren und Argumente zu sammeln, die sich objektiv eignen, die Sache zu einem erfolgreichen Abschluss zu führen.

Sollte hier jemand von den jüngeren Nutzern Zeit haben:

Stellt euch doch einfach mal regelmäßig für ein paar Stunden dahin und dokumentiert die Nutzung des Platzes:

Wen die Fläche ständig nur von Hundebesitzern als Komposthaufen benutzt wird, wäre das durchaus spannend vorzutragen. Handelt es sich nämlich nach Ansicht der Gegenseite tatsächlich um ein schützenswertes Biotop mit seltensten Tierarten, so gehört ein Zaun um die Fläche und die Nutzung als Hundeklo wäre verboten. Das wäre ein schöner Schuss ins eigene Knie für einige Arbeitskreisteilnehmer und Anwohner. 

Eventuell werde ich mich an den kommenden Wochenenden auch einfach mal ein paar Stunden mit der Kamera dahin stellen.


----------



## Inga_BN (20. November 2012)

Hallo SCM,

ja, es geht m.E. nur noch darum zu verhindern und zu verzögern bis wir hinschmeißen.  Die Argumente waren zahlreich, z.T an den Haaren herbeigezogen, aber wie soll man etwas argumentieren, wenn man etwas nicht tolerieren und sich auf nichts einlassen will? Zudem ist es auch völlig egal welche Argumente wir vorbringen, man kann immer einen negativen Aspekt finden und das Gesagte auf die Goldwaage legen. 

Aber wir haben es bis hierhin geschafft (wider allen Erwartungen) und ich blicke (trotzdem) zuversichtlich auf die kommenden Monate. 

Gruß Inga


----------



## Inga_BN (20. November 2012)

Hab noch eine schöne Nachricht für Euch: Wir sind jetzt ganz offiziell die Dirtbikeabteilung vom Sturmvogel Bonn e.V.  http://www.sturmvogel-bonn.de/


----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2013)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwelche News dazu momentan?  Will ja immer informiert sein, was in meiner Gegend so abgeht, hehe.


----------



## trialelmi (7. Februar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwelche News dazu momentan?  Will ja immer informiert sein, was in meiner Gegend so abgeht, hehe.


Wen nicht, aber Sie schreibt immer alle News hier rein.

PS: @marc interessante Seite und tolle Idee, was ihr macht.


----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2013)

Ich gehe halt täglich mit meinem Hund über das Gelände und frag mich, wann es da losgeht etc. 

Danke für dein Lob, fahrtechnik.tv kam mir 2010 als Idee und hat sich etabliert mit den Videos und Tipps.

Viele grüße aus Dottendorf,
marc


----------



## Inga_BN (10. Februar 2013)

Hey, 

nur ganz kurz: Wir sind momentan ziemlich am rotieren, bitte noch ein bißchen Geduld, werde so bald als möglich ausführlicher berichten. 
Gruß Inga


----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2013)

danke für das Feedback  Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann es losgeht.

viele Grüße aus dottendorf!
Marc


----------



## joso1 (24. Februar 2013)

Coole Sache wäre auch dabei wenn irgendwas gemacht werden muss. So bautechnisch. Hier in der Gegen ist ja Dirt mäßig tote Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inga_BN (26. Februar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich gehe halt täglich mit meinem Hund über das Gelände und frag mich, wann es da losgeht etc.
> 
> Und? Heute schon mit Deinem Hund unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> Es tut sich was: Der Bauantrag ist genehmigt worden, die Mitarbeiter der Stadt haben heute mit den Rodungs-/Mäharbeiten angefangen.


----------



## Marc B (26. Februar 2013)

Ja, das habe ich gesehen


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2013)

Sieht nun viel größer aus die Fläche als vorher!


----------



## Inga_BN (2. März 2013)

Hi, 
hier noch zwei Artikel der letzten Woche aus dem General-Anzeiger. 
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...hr-soll-der-Baubeginn-sein-article989527.html

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...n-Fahrradparcours-beginnen-article992392.html


----------



## Inga_BN (2. März 2013)

Hier hatten sich mal Leute gemeldet, die uns beim Bau unterstützen wollten. Bitte meldet Euch doch noch mal über unsere Facebookseite oder auch per PN direkt bei mir!
https://www.facebook.com/DirtParkBonn?ref=hl
Danke und Gruß
Inga


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2013)

I like it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. März 2013)

Na bitte! Anderswo geht's auch mal anders!

http://www.ksta.de/bruehl/freizeit-dirt-bike-anlage-in-bruehl,15189176,21974188.html

...und das wäre dann dort wo eh' schon die zu bespassende Jugend abhängt, alle Achtung! LG, der Pete


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. März 2013)




----------



## zett78 (12. April 2013)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...Cross-Strecke-ist-erteilt-article1024793.html


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2013)

> *Die bei Anwohnern in Dottendorf umstrittene Cross-Strecke für Fahrradfahrer kommt und ist nicht mehr zu verhindern.*


 Wow - das nenn' ich mal 'ne zugetane Berichtserstattung..."und ist nicht mehr zu verhindern." Punkt. Schmeiss doch einer dem Agresso-Berichterstatter mal den Maya-Kalender in den Briefkasten.
Steht der Schreiberling gar auf der politischen Meldeliste wenn er's so augenscheinlich um die Gassi-führenden Dottendorfer Anwohner bemüht ist?!...Nein, wissen will ich's wirklich nicht...


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2013)

Da kann man ja gespannt sein 

Ich bin da ja täglich und hoffe, dass meine Befürchtung, dass die Kids von oben kommend runter zu ihrem Spot dann den Kahlenberg ohne Vorderradbremse runterschlittern und damit die Pfade beschädigen, sich nicht bewahrheitet. Am besten fahren sie den Rochusweg runter 

Viel Erfolg mit der Sache weiterhin!
Marc


----------



## Inga_BN (14. April 2013)

Update:
Seit der Abteilungsgründung bei Sturmvogel hat sich viel getan. Wir haben die Planung fertig, der Bauantrag ist durch, die Pläne sind dem Stadtrat vorgestellt worden und wie der GA ganz richtig schreibt, kann uns jetzt nichts mehr stoppen. Alle bürokratischen Hürden sind genommen. Wir sind jetzt an der Organisation für den Baubeginn dran - also Erdlieferung und 1.Bautag. Wir hoffen, dass wir im kommenden Monat die Schaufeln schwingen werden. Die Anwohner werden vorher von uns nochmals mit Informationen versorgt, da wir natürlich mit Argusaugen beobachtet werden. Nach wie vor keine einfache Situation, aber wir sind uns der Verantwortung sehr wohl bewusst. 

@ Marc, Du hattest hier schon mehrfach den Weg angesprochen, der unten am Platz rauskommt. Wir hatten uns deswegen auch beim Stadtförster erkundigt. Die Aussage war, dass das ist kein offizieller, angelegter Weg und somit eigentlich nicht für Mountainfahrer (egal welcher Art ;-)) erlaubt ist. Zumindest für unsere Jungs kann ich sagen, dass sie den Rochus- und/oder Winzerweg nutzen, wenn sie runtergefahren sind, denn die Problematik haben sie ja selbst zu Genüge mitbekommen (ich denke da nur an die beiden Bürgerversammlungen). 

Dies wird nun mein letzter Beitrag hier sein. Seit mehr als einem Jahr habe ich diesen Thread mit Informationen versorgt, ihr habt Euch mit vielen Kommentaren daran beteiligt. Vielen Dank dafür! Auf Facebook könnt ihr euch weiter auf dem Laufenden halten oder kommt einfach in Dottendorf am Platz vorbei! 

Viele Grüße
Inga


----------



## Marc B (14. April 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort  Bleibe per FB am Ball!

Interessant fÃ¼r die StadtfÃ¶rster kÃ¶nnte dieses Urteil sein (Quelle dimb.de):



> VG KÃ¶ln, Urteil vom 02.12.2008, 14 K 5008/07 (Fester Weg)
> 
> â"Feste" Wege i.S.d. Â§ 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW sind nicht notwendigerweise kÃ¼nstlich befestigte, sondern auch Wege mit von Natur aus festem Untergrund, die von ihrer Beschaffenheit, insbesondere von ihrem Untergrund und ihrer Breite fÃ¼r den Radverkehr im Wald geeignet sind. Die Eignung der Wege fÃ¼r den Radverkehr beurteilt sich maÃgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu einer ZerstÃ¶rung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur StÃ¶rung anderer Erholungssuchender - etwa von Wanderern - fÃ¼hren kann."
> 
> âDiese Auslegung des Begriffs des "festen" Weges folgt zunÃ¤chst aus dem Wortlaut des Â§ 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW. Diese Bestimmung verwendet nicht den Begrif des "befestigten" Weges. Damit bringt das Gesetz erkennbar zum Ausdruck, dass die Nutzung durch Radfahrer nicht nur auf kÃ¼nstlich angelegte und damit "befestigte" Wege beschrÃ¤nkt sein, sondern sich auch auf naturbelassene Wege mit festem Untergrund erstrecken soll."


----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2013)

TV-Tipp heute (bei Facebook gesehen):



> Heute Abend wird in der WDR Lokalzeit Bonn (zwischen 19.30 - 20.00 Uhr) der Beitrag über unseren Platz gesendet!



Top-Sache


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. September 2013)

*Die heutige offizielle Eröffnung des Dirtbikeparks Bonn-Dottendorf hat gezeigt, dass sich alle Mühen, alles Bangen, Kämpfen und vor allem die Beharrlichkeit der Initiatoren vollauf gelohnt haben . Viele Dirtbiker...





...folgten der Einladung und zeigten tolle Sprünge:









In Wettbewerben, nach Alter unterteilt, gab es interessante Preise zu gewinnen:





Das Bild zeigt auch die Hauptinitiatoren Inga und Ruth. Beide werden natürlich unterstützt durch eine großartige Mannschaft im Hintergrund.

Die Dirter sind zwischenzeitlich eine Abteilung im etablierten Radsportverein "Sturmvogel" geworden. Dort ist man sehr zufrieden über den jugendlichen Zuwachs. Und so kann man bezüglich des Dirtbikeparks wortwörtlich behaupten:





Gefreut haben wir uns auch über den Dank an die DIMB für die Unterstützung bei der Umsetzung des Dirtbikeparks. Unser größter Lohn waren die heutigen strahlenden Kinderaugen und die Gewissheit, den Dirtbikepark in guten Händen zu wissen .*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. September 2013)

Sehr schön zu sehen wie die vielen Mühe Früchte tragen  Top-Pflege und engagierte Kids, die viel Spaß dort haben - so muss des 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. September 2013)

Das Regionalfernsehen war auch dabei... wenn auch als "Tiefflieger" :
Schaust Du hier.


----------

